# UNION BINDING CO. official thread.



## Extazy

Are you guys planning to make Small size for ultra bindings anytime soon?

I like response of Unions but for some reason they start to crumble after 15 days.

Having same issues with Contacts and Flight Pro. I wanted to give a last chance with their Ultra bindings but you guys just dont have them for smaller size boots.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Extazy said:


> Are you guys planning to make Small size for ultra bindings anytime soon?
> 
> I like response of Unions but for some reason they start to crumble after 15 days.
> 
> Having same issues with Contacts and Flight Pro. I wanted to give a last chance with their Ultra bindings but you guys just dont have them for smaller size boots.


Contact Pro, Contact, ST and Flite Pro all come in Small. 

We are expanding some into those smaller sizes for sure. 

What do you mean they "crumble"? 

Hit the warranty dept, if you're having any issues. Nothing should be crumbling. 

Thanks!


----------



## Argo

Such a contradiction in your statement. Loving them and hating them. Curious what you mean by that crumbling. 

Use their warranty, they are awesome and will get you replacement parts for the "crumbling" ones. the only similar issues of possible crumbling is on the ankle strap when it was adjusted at wrong angles and hitting the lace hooks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Crumbling like the paint chipped off? Bent heel cups sure, straps fraying yeah, glue coming off the foam on the highback definitely, but crumbling is a new one for me.


----------



## Extazy

I dont really know how it happens but there are some "dents and scratches" in different parts of the binding. I wish I could take pictures but they are packed with snow stuff somewhere deep in my apartment so cant. 

It doesnt affect my riding but sometimes annoy me or make my life more complicated.

On both bindings one of the forward leans switches just somehow got chewed up and arent usable. For some reason both are on my back legs. Also those teeth that help you to adjust forward lean almost gone as well. Doesnt really matter that much since I dont use any forward lean, but once when I wanted to try and couldnt. Also switch on Contacts always lose for some reason (no mater how much I click them on at the bottom they just hang there).

I did use warranty once when one of the discs on Flight Pros broke in two, and got them super fast so props to that.

The screw tool for toe strap on both contacts also got chewed up and I have to use wrench if I want to adjust toe strap but I got it dialed so no worries there.

One of the Flite Pros highbacks cracked on the side but I think it was damaged during my flight to Utah. I saw through the plane window how they were throwing our snowboard bags around and my bindings were packed last in it(so they were on top side of the bag). Or maybe a day later after my riding, I noticed it only at the end of the day when I put to much weight on tail press and felt high-back bent way too much. I just super - glued them and put some tape around them seems like holding up :dance1:

Now most worrying is a frame of my front Flite Pro. The inner side frame (between 2 straps) has a little crack on it. It's only halfway though so I just keep checking it out, if I see it going though almost all frame I will probably stop riding them.

Maybe it's just me. I am a bit crazy. My boards are a mess, I keep finding rocks when I try to find powder. I love trees but dont have enough experience to ride them yet. But my Burton bindings holding up better then both Unions, but I also ride Burtons much less.


----------



## Powhunter

Question for Union and any others with experience. Union trilogy- thinking of getting some for my girl. Are they actually noticeably lighter than others on the market or is that just marketing? Honestly lol, it's between these and escapades and if they're truly way lighter she'll be all over em.


----------



## ridinbend

Still bummed your women's sizing stops at 9. I love your bindings but am unable to get any for my wife that fit.


----------



## ekb18c

Need new toe straps! 

Hoping c3 sells them soon on their site.


----------



## Rotcoddam411

Eyyyyy... So im stuck between deciding to pick up a pair of 2016 Cartels and 2016 Atlas's.. Coming from 2014 contact pro's, but looking for a little stiffer ride. What would be the biggest difference jumping form the CP to Atlas's? obviously stiffer.. canted baseplates? 

// does the new Atlas have a minidisk? 

merci


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Powhunter said:


> Question for Union and any others with experience. Union trilogy- thinking of getting some for my girl. Are they actually noticeably lighter than others on the market or is that just marketing? Honestly lol, it's between these and escapades and if they're truly way lighter she'll be all over em.


Not marketing at all. Those things are super super light. Go in your local shop, grab one and see for yourself.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

ridinbend said:


> Still bummed your women's sizing stops at 9. I love your bindings but am unable to get any for my wife that fit.


It's tough, because if we tooled up a larger size for women, we would sell about 50 pair globally. Not a good return on investment. It would take 50 years to get back to even. 

The good thing is we have some pretty damn soft mens bindings that she would fit in just fine. The Flite Pro and Contact are the first that come to mind.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

ekb18c said:


> Need new toe straps!
> 
> Hoping c3 sells them soon on their site.


C3 is not selling them at this time. If your toe straps are shot, hit up C3's warranty and get a new pair. Be nice and there's a good chance they'll hook you up with the upgrade.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Eyyyyy... So im stuck between deciding to pick up a pair of 2016 Cartels and 2016 Atlas's.. Coming from 2014 contact pro's, but looking for a little stiffer ride. What would be the biggest difference jumping form the CP to Atlas's? obviously stiffer.. canted baseplates?
> 
> // does the new Atlas have a minidisk?
> 
> merci


You are spot on with the stiffness and cantedness. No minidisk on the Atlas. 

Comparing with the Cpro, you're going to see a lot more responsiveness. The Atlas would compliment a stiffer board and more of an "all mountain freeride" type of vibe. 

It's all personal preference, but yeah. More stiff.


----------



## Jcb890

I *really* want a pair of those FC's, but they're not even close to in the budget for this season.

I can attest first-hand that Union's warranty/parts department is top notch. Here's my example:

I purchased a set of Union Factory bindings in size L/XL last season. I noticed a problem right away... with my big-ass boots (size 13 Thirty-Two's) the ankle straps did not work properly - they didn't fit around the boot well enough to latch without a ton of trouble because they weren't long enough. I knew this would be a problem on the mountain since I could at most get the latch to grab onto only 1-2 teeth on the ladder and even that was a struggle.

So, I reached out to Union. They got back to me with a quick response. They quickly sent me out a set of hardware and ankle straps from the Union Force which fit much better and allowed me to properly engage the ankle strap.

If anyone else has this same problem as I did, you can use your Union Factory ankle straps themselves. What you need is the Union Force hardware which goes from ankle strap and attaches at the heel cup. That is what I'm doing currently and it works great.

I'm sure the whole customer service team over there is great, but I personally dealt with Riley Goodwin ([email protected]).
:thumbsup:


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Jcb890 said:


> I *really* want a pair of those FC's, but they're not even close to in the budget for this season.
> 
> I can attest first-hand that Union's warranty/parts department is top notch. Here's my example:
> 
> I purchased a set of Union Factory bindings in size L/XL last season. I noticed a problem right away... with my big-ass boots (size 13 Thirty-Two's) the ankle straps did not work properly - they didn't fit around the boot well enough to latch without a ton of trouble because they weren't long enough. I knew this would be a problem on the mountain since I could at most get the latch to grab onto only 1-2 teeth on the ladder and even that was a struggle.
> 
> So, I reached out to Union. They got back to me with a quick response. They quickly sent me out a set of hardware and ankle straps from the Union Force which fit much better and allowed me to properly engage the ankle strap.
> 
> If anyone else has this same problem as I did, you can use your Union Factory ankle straps themselves. What you need is the Union Force hardware which goes from ankle strap and attaches at the heel cup. That is what I'm doing currently and it works great.
> 
> I'm sure the whole customer service team over there is great, but I personally dealt with *Riley Goodwin*.
> :thumbsup:


That Riley is a good kid. He'll probably be running the company someday. Seriously.


----------



## buggravy

Couple questions for Union Inhouse. Is the ankle strap on the T.Rice binding for this year smaller/streamlined like last year's strap? Is the length adjuster on the Atlas ankle strap longer than the one from last year's Factory? Lastly, are you able to say which binding the Asymbol collab from this year will be based on (I'm guessing the T.Rice again), and when those will be available?


----------



## Manicmouse

I like the site 

How do the FCs compare to the MC MetaFuse you made a few years back? Seems like the same concept.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Manicmouse said:


> I like the site
> 
> How do the FCs compare to the MC MetaFuse you made a few years back? Seems like the same concept.


The FC is stiffer and less weight. The bases are fairly close stiffness wise, the the Forged Carbon highbacks are way way more stiff, compared to what was on the MC.


----------



## ridinbend

All your feed back and responses are totally appreciated. Quality bindings and quality people backing them. 
Cheers


----------



## Powhunter

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Not marketing at all. Those things are super super light. Go in your local shop, grab one and see for yourself.


Went to our local shop today and sure enough, significantly lighter. She loved em and now has a pair of 2015/16's mounted up. Pretty cool bindings, super adjustable, my only beef was the heelcup on one was a PITA to adjust.


----------



## freshy

Loving my Factory's , hope to pick up a pair of FC's this year.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

*Travis Rice Sledding video*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/6EmPLebFEXU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EmPLebFEXU

Travis' teaser for the new movie is dropping soon.


----------



## Mystery2many

UNION INHOUSE said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/6EmPLebFEXU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EmPLebFEXU
> 
> Travis' teaser for the new movie is dropping soon.


Dammit! That looks awesome. You picked the right guy to ride your bindings. This is actually going to be my first season riding sleds and literally can't wait.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Mystery2many said:


> Dammit! That looks awesome. You picked the right guy to ride your bindings. This is actually going to be my first season riding sleds and literally can't wait.


What did you get?


----------



## Mystery2many

I don't have one yet but I have two separate friends that own businesses and have 3-4 powder sleds. They want me to go ride with them at Buff and Rabbit Ear pass. I'm looking for a long track right now but I kind of want to get some experience on the machines before I buy so I know what I really want.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Mystery2many said:


> I don't have one yet but I have two separate friends that own businesses and have 3-4 powder sleds. They want me to go ride with them at Buff and Rabbit Ear pass. I'm looking for a long track right now but I kind of want to get some experience on the machines before I buy so I know what I really want.


Rabbit Ears has some good zones. 

Brisse is selling his sled. He is super anal, and this thing is in perfect shape. He's willing to budge on price I think.. 

Here is is - 2013 Skidoo Summit X 800 154 track


----------



## Manicmouse

UNION INHOUSE said:


> The FC is stiffer and less weight. The bases are fairly close stiffness wise, the the Forged Carbon highbacks are way way more stiff, compared to what was on the MC.


Cool, thanks for comparison. I'm always tempted by the best tech if I can get it at a discount :facepalm3: Still will be using my MCs for some years yet though!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

*Danny Kass Blazed & Confused*

Good Morning shredders!


Danny Kass and Union have team up once again for an ultra limited-edition pro model. Designed to meet the standards of a five-time US Open champ with two Olympic medals, the “Blazed and Confused” binding features a lifetime warranty Stave IV Baseplate, Ultra Grip Toe Straps, Team Highbacks, and bulletproof Duraflex ST Nylon throughout. If you’re ready to party like it’s the last day of high school, grab a pair of these lightweight performance-driven ass kickers, for an all around good time.

*Jump over to our Instagram account for a chance to win a pair. @unionbindingco*

Color: Blazed 

Size: M/L - L/XL 

BASEPLATE: Stage IV Baseplate (Force)
BASEPLATE MATERIAL: Durfl ex ST Nylon
HIGHBACK: Team HighBack
FORWARD LEAN ADJUSTER: Shift-on-the-fl y Forward Lean
BUSHING: Multi Density Thermoformed Eva
HEELCUP: Extruded 3D Aluminum
ANKLE STRAP: 3D direct Connect Straps System
ANKLE STRAP TECH: SonicFused Straps
TOE STRAP: UltraGrip Toe Straps
BUCKLES: Magnesium Buckles
DISK: 4X4+Channel Ready
HARDWARE: Grade 8.8 Hardware
PACKAGING: Thermoformed Box
EXTRA: Lifetime warranty Baseplate


----------



## Mystery2many

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Rabbit Ears has some good zones.
> 
> Brisse is selling his sled. He is super anal, and this thing is in perfect shape. He's willing to budge on price I think..
> 
> Here is is - 2013 Skidoo Summit X 800 154 track


Oops I just seen this. Thats definitely kind I want but probably a bit out of my budget right now. Good looking out though. 



UNION INHOUSE said:


> Good Morning shredders!
> 
> 
> Danny Kass and Union have team up once again for an ultra limited-edition pro model. Designed to meet the standards of a five-time US Open champ with two Olympic medals, the “Blazed and Confused” binding features a lifetime warranty Stave IV Baseplate, Ultra Grip Toe Straps, Team Highbacks, and bulletproof Duraflex ST Nylon throughout. If you’re ready to party like it’s the last day of high school, grab a pair of these lightweight performance-driven ass kickers, for an all around good time.
> 
> *Jump over to our Instagram account for a chance to win a pair. @unionbindingco*
> 
> Color: Blazed
> 
> Size: M/L - L/XL
> 
> BASEPLATE: Stage IV Baseplate (Force)
> BASEPLATE MATERIAL: Durfl ex ST Nylon
> HIGHBACK: Team HighBack
> FORWARD LEAN ADJUSTER: Shift-on-the-fl y Forward Lean
> BUSHING: Multi Density Thermoformed Eva
> HEELCUP: Extruded 3D Aluminum
> ANKLE STRAP: 3D direct Connect Straps System
> ANKLE STRAP TECH: SonicFused Straps
> TOE STRAP: UltraGrip Toe Straps
> BUCKLES: Magnesium Buckles
> DISK: 4X4+Channel Ready
> HARDWARE: Grade 8.8 Hardware
> PACKAGING: Thermoformed Box
> EXTRA: Lifetime warranty Baseplate


Very very dope! love the colors


----------



## ricksen24

Maybe i should have posted this here.... But im desperately looking for a spare highback for Union Data Bindings from a few years ago.. 

Can you help me Union! 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/187466-hi-guys.html


----------



## Argo

Just call their warranty/customer service offices. Those guys are great to deal with but I'm going to go out on a limb and say they won't have those older parts.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

ricksen24 said:


> Maybe i should have posted this here.... But im desperately looking for a spare highback for Union Data Bindings from a few years ago..
> 
> Can you help me Union!
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/187466-hi-guys.html



The Data has been out of the line for a pretty long time. Not sure if we still have any, and/or if they are the design you are looking for. 

The good thing is the hole pattern on those is the same for all bindings. 

Assuming you're in the states, so call C3 @ 206.632.1601 and just ask for Warranty. Might as well ask for new mounting parts as well. Be nice and they'll probably hook you up regardless of if it's covered or not. 

If C3 doesn't have Data highbacks, ask for Force. 

Cheers!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Argo said:


> Just call their warranty/customer service offices. Those guys are great to deal with but I'm going to go out on a limb and say they won't have those older parts.


Thanks buddy. Looks like you guys are getting the storm. It's pounding here, but seems to be fizzling out a bit.


----------



## Jcb890

Those 'Merica (Superforce) bindings Union posted up are pretty sick. I'd much rather have a pair of those than the "Blazed and Confused" ones. Just my personal opinion though.


----------



## Rotcoddam411

Has anyone tried the new Atlas's yet and put in a word?
Debating too see if they are focused on more aggressive park or freeride


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Jcb890 said:


> Those 'Merica (Superforce) bindings Union posted up are pretty sick. I'd much rather have a pair of those than the "Blazed and Confused" ones. Just my personal opinion though.


Thanks Man. Seems like the response on those was really good today.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Atlas's yet and put in a word?
> Debating too see if they are focused on more aggressive park or freeride


They are intended for all of the above. For people with the personal preference of a generally stiffer set up. Call it an 8 on the flex-o-meter. Maybe a 7, depending on how warm it is. 

If you've ever ridden the older Atlas, the Factory, or even the 1st Generation Travis Rice, they are similar but lighter and with better straps & ratchets.


----------



## ek9max

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Atlas's yet and put in a word?
> Debating too see if they are focused on more aggressive park or freeride


I picked up a set yesterday. I'll be trying them tomorrow.


----------



## grimsontyde

Does anyone have any spare ankle straps for my last years t.rice navigators? atlas, force? c3 doesnt ship to Canada


----------



## Rotcoddam411

ek9max said:


> I picked up a set yesterday. I'll be trying them tomorrow.


Shoot me a PM or just post here how they feel? 
It would be much appreciated 
:happy:


----------



## ek9max

Rotcoddam411 said:


> Shoot me a PM or just post here how they feel?
> It would be much appreciated
> :happy:


Love em! I've had last years factory, and the trice factory from the year before. 

This year's atlas just ads more freestyle oriented highback but still VERy responsive. 

The only complaint I have is that the ankle strap barely fits over my size 10 Thirty two TM-2 boots. Maybe it'll stretch out.

I bought a 2016 Yes greats, and a 2016 Yes PYL. I put last years factory on the PYL and these sweet atlas on the new greats.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

ek9max said:


> Love em! I've had last years factory, and the trice factory from the year before.
> 
> This year's atlas just ads more freestyle oriented highback but still VERy responsive.
> 
> The only complaint I have is that the ankle strap barely fits over my size 10 Thirty two TM-2 boots. Maybe it'll stretch out.
> 
> I bought a 2016 Yes greats, and a 2016 Yes PYL. I put last years factory on the PYL and these sweet atlas on the new greats.


One thing you can do (if you haven't already), is knock your heelcups all the way back. If this gives you heel drag, use your disk slots perpendicular to the boards edge for toe/heel adjustment. Doing all this creates more room in the ankle strap zone.

I ride 10 TM-2's and don't have this problem at all. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ek9max

My heel cup is all the way back which gives me perfect heel/toe overhang. 

If the ankle strap ladder was 4-5 teeth longer it would be perfect.


----------



## OU812

Thanks a lot for the help from Union in this thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/181362-union-binding-questions.html

Really happy with the bindings and can't wait to get back on the hill!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

*Dylan*

Enjoy some Dylan Gamache shredding. I love watching this kid. 

https://vimeo.com/148033889


----------



## PalmerRider

*Union Atlas vs Factory?*

Hey Mr Union guy,

Trying to decide on bindings to put on my brand new YES PYL 159. I am an east coast rider - looking to use this set up for mostly carving groomers and sometimes tree runs. I have been looking at the Atlas, but also the 2014/15 Factory too. Can you provide any insight into one vs the other in this situation?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

PalmerRider said:


> Hey Mr Union guy,
> 
> Trying to decide on bindings to put on my brand new YES PYL 159. I am an east coast rider - looking to use this set up for mostly carving groomers and sometimes tree runs. I have been looking at the Atlas, but also the 2014/15 Factory too. Can you provide any insight into one vs the other in this situation?


Hey buddy,

The Atlas's straps are better, and that new highback is very nice. Light, asymmetric, and super comfortable. 

The Atlas is injected with Duraflex Nylon, which didn't exist back when we made the Factory binding. 

My suggestion is, unless you're finding the Factory for super cheap, go with the Atlas. Everybody is loving that thing.

Thanks for the support, and if you ever need anything, feel free to hit me up. It's the busy time of the year, but I'll do my best getting on here as much as possible.


----------



## ek9max

UNION INHOUSE said:


> PalmerRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mr Union guy,
> 
> Trying to decide on bindings to put on my brand new YES PYL 159. I am an east coast rider - looking to use this set up for mostly carving groomers and sometimes tree runs. I have been looking at the Atlas, but also the 2014/15 Factory too. Can you provide any insight into one vs the other in this situation?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy,
> 
> The Atlas's straps are better, and that new highback is very nice. Light, asymmetric, and super comfortable.
> 
> The Atlas is injected with Duraflex Nylon, which didn't exist back when we made the Factory binding.
> 
> My suggestion is, unless you're finding the Factory for super cheap, go with the Atlas. Everybody is loving that thing.
> 
> Thanks for the support, and if you ever need anything, feel free to hit me up. It's the busy time of the year, but I'll do my best getting on here as much as possible.
Click to expand...

I can vouch for this. I have 14/15 factory and 15/6 atlas. On my 2016 156 PYL. 

The atlas is better and more comfortable. The ladders need to be a bit longer to make strapping in easier though.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

UNION INHOUSE said:


> The Atlas is injected with Duraflex Nylon, which didn't exist back when we made the Factory binding.



What is Duraflex Nylon exactly?


----------



## Brewtown

Can anyone comment on the real world differences between the newer Force and the Atlas? Better straps, wider highback, canting, I get it, but curious on the actual feel between the two. I picked up some 2015 Forces expecting a Cartel like mid flex binding and was really surprised how stiff they are. You get a bit of lateral flex but there is almost no give in the highback, its a super locked in feeling. Both Unions site and the shop guy I talked to claim the Atlas is even stiffer, wondering if anyone with first hand experience would agree with that? I like the features on the Atlas but definitely don't want anything that's going to be stiffer than the Forces.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Brewtown said:


> Can anyone comment on the real world differences between the newer Force and the Atlas? Better straps, wider highback, canting, I get it, but curious on the actual feel between the two. I picked up some 2015 Forces expecting a Cartel like mid flex binding and was really surprised how stiff they are. You get a bit of lateral flex but there is almost no give in the highback, its a super locked in feeling. Both Unions site and the shop guy I talked to claim the Atlas is even stiffer, wondering if anyone with first hand experience would agree with that? I like the features on the Atlas but definitely don't want anything that's going to be stiffer than the Forces.


They are both pretty stiff bindings. "Locked in feeling" is what we are going for. If you want a softer ride, try Contact Pro, or the Contact. 

We try to offer a wide range of different riding and flexing bindings. 

Hope that helps you.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

ItchEtrigR said:


> What is Duraflex Nylon exactly?


Duraflex is a blended nylon specifically designed to be used in cold temps. It's way stronger at low temps, and maintains it's stiffness/response in warm temps. 

You can find more info here - https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/technology#duraflex-trueflex-page


----------



## ek9max

Brewtown said:


> Can anyone comment on the real world differences between the newer Force and the Atlas? Better straps, wider highback, canting, I get it, but curious on the actual feel between the two. I picked up some 2015 Forces expecting a Cartel like mid flex binding and was really surprised how stiff they are. You get a bit of lateral flex but there is almost no give in the highback, its a super locked in feeling. Both Unions site and the shop guy I talked to claim the Atlas is even stiffer, wondering if anyone with first hand experience would agree with that? I like the features on the Atlas but definitely don't want anything that's going to be stiffer than the Forces.


Atlas are not as stiff. And highback are flatter for more range of movement.


----------



## Brewtown

ek9max said:


> Atlas are not as stiff. And high acana are flatter for more range of movement.


Thank you, that's what I was hoping to hear. So is there at least a little bit of give to the highback then? I like responsive, but the Force highback feels like it's almost unmovable straight back. Either I'm a big sally or everyone out there calling the Force a mid flex binding is insane.


----------



## ek9max

Brewtown said:


> Thank you, that's what I was hoping to hear. So is there at least a little bit of give to the highback then? I like responsive, but the Force highback feels like it's almost unmovable straight back. Either I'm a big sally or everyone out there calling the Force a mid flex binding is insane.


I feel like there's more give than the Force bindings I had a couple years ago. I don't think they've changed the highback since then.


----------



## Brewtown

UNION INHOUSE said:


> They are both pretty stiff bindings. "Locked in feeling" is what we are going for. If you want a softer ride, try Contact Pro, or the Contact.
> 
> We try to offer a wide range of different riding and flexing bindings.
> 
> Hope that helps you.


Thanks for the reply. I already have Contact Pros and love them. I'm looking for something that is super responsive but still has a slight bit of play to the highback. Does the Atlas fit that the description or is it a similar ride to the Force, just with more high end features?


----------



## F1EA

Brewtown said:


> Thanks for the reply. I already have Contact Pros and love them. I'm looking for something that is super responsive but still has a slight bit of play to the highback. Does the Atlas fit that the description or is it a similar ride to the Force, just with more high end features?


From what i've seen, the Atlas definitely has a bit more freestyle (less locked in/contoured) highback than the Forces. I think it's also shorter.

So seems like Atlas is what you're looking for. But i doubt it's THAT much different from the Forces.


----------



## PalmerRider

Found a good deal on the atlas today so went ahead and ordered the M/L size. I am wearing a size 10 Salomon F22 boot (2012). I just hope I got the right size and they fit OK. 

Union rep any comments? I think you mentioned on here you use the atlas m/l with a size 10 boot so hoping it will be fine.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

PalmerRider said:


> Found a good deal on the atlas today so went ahead and ordered the M/L size. I am wearing a size 10 Salomon F22 boot (2012). I just hope I got the right size and they fit OK.
> 
> Union rep any comments? I think you mentioned on here you use the atlas m/l with a size 10 boot so hoping it will be fine.


I have no idea about the F22 boot. I'm guessing you'll have a good fit though. I'm a 10, and the only boots that don't fit the ML very well are Adidas boots.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

F1EA said:


> From what i've seen, the Atlas definitely has a bit more freestyle (less locked in/contoured) highback than the Forces. I think it's also shorter.
> 
> So seems like Atlas is what you're looking for. But i doubt it's THAT much different from the Forces.


The Atlas has a different feel than the Force. More lateral freedom. We really try to avoid labeling bindings as "Freestyle", "Freeride", "all-Mountain" and etc. It just doesn't make sense. It's all about personal preference. 

Dan Brisse jibs in a Force, and Gigi rides AK in a Contact Pro. Other people do the exact opposite.


----------



## PalmerRider

They have reduced footprint so hopefully should be good. Now if we could just get some snow or even colder weather! Mid 60s in NJ this weekend


----------



## pdxrealtor

I have the chargers now, and am thinking I'd like to try something just a tad looser for super tight trees, but still retain as close as possible to the same responsiveness as the chargers. What's a good choice? 

Likely gong on a t. rice board with matching t. rice DC boots.


----------



## pdxrealtor

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> The Atlas's straps are better, and that new highback is very nice. Light, asymmetric, and super comfortable.
> 
> The Atlas is injected with Duraflex Nylon, which didn't exist back when we made the Factory binding.
> 
> My suggestion is, unless you're finding the Factory for super cheap, go with the Atlas. Everybody is loving that thing.
> 
> Thanks for the support, and if you ever need anything, feel free to hit me up. It's the busy time of the year, but I'll do my best getting on here as much as possible.


Why not suggest the force binding? It seems like a closer match to the older factory vs. the Atlas. No? 

It's confusing because I also see the atlas is rated on your site, and EVO among others, as being the stiffer binding for the more advanced rider but the highback and binding as a whole is being described as not as stiff/responsive as the force, which shares the factory base plate (or vice versa) and have very similar highbacks. 

I ask the question more than anything else because I myself am confused...


----------



## SGboarder

pdxrealtor said:


> Why not suggest the force binding? It seems like a closer match to the older factory vs. the Atlas. No?
> 
> ...
> force, which shares the factory base plate (or vice versa) and have very similar highbacks.


I believe you're mistaken. The Atlas and the Factory share the same baseplate (stage III Atlas). The Force baseplate is different (stage IV).

All 3 have different highbacks.


----------



## pdxrealtor

SGboarder said:


> I believe your mistaken. The Atlas and the Factory share the same baseplate (stage III Atlas). The Force baseplate is different (stage IV).
> 
> All 3 have different highbacks.


^ Thx - you're absolutely correct. :|


----------



## Buttemontana

*Why the short straps and crappy customer service*

So, I bought my first set of Union bindings in 2012 (Force SL). These were by far the best bindings I ever owned to date. I used Burton and Bent Metal prior to this. They were light, simple and strong. A couple years ago, I purchased the MetaFuse binding and was fairly happy. I was a little disappointed in the quality of the adjusting screws, as they were easy to strip. The bindings were also hard to adjust but for the most part kicked ass. I was really a supporter of the brand and really happy to use a smaller binding only company. Fast forward to the end of last year. I purchased a new set of Travis Rice bindings for a new powder board I was using on a snow cat trip. I set up the bindings with all adjustments back (heel cup, strap length etc.) to accommodate my size 12 boot. When I went to buckle the binding, I could not get the ankle strap to reach. I thought I did something wrong and checked all adjustments. I then contacted Union and they actually sent me a longer plastic piece that attaches the strap to the binder. I installed this and now the strap only can get one click after really pulling the strap over. It is a big pain in the ass on the mountain. I sent 3 emails to Union with no response. It really puts a bad taste in my mouth because a longer strap would probably fix it. I was looking at buying a new carbon binding but now I will probably go with Burton. 2 reasons- 1. At least return an email and tell me to buy a longer strap. 2. I would hate to buy another high-end binding that doesn't fit unless you add different straps. It is frustrating when you see poor customer service in any industry. Most of the time, it is just plain laziness or not wanting to admit a product error.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Buttemontana said:


> So, I bought my first set of Union bindings in 2012 (Force SL). These were by far the best bindings I ever owned to date. I used Burton and Bent Metal prior to this. They were light, simple and strong. A couple years ago, I purchased the MetaFuse binding and was fairly happy. I was a little disappointed in the quality of the adjusting screws, as they were easy to strip. The bindings were also hard to adjust but for the most part kicked ass. I was really a supporter of the brand and really happy to use a smaller binding only company. Fast forward to the end of last year. I purchased a new set of Travis Rice bindings for a new powder board I was using on a snow cat trip. I set up the bindings with all adjustments back (heel cup, strap length etc.) to accommodate my size 12 boot. When I went to buckle the binding, I could not get the ankle strap to reach. I thought I did something wrong and checked all adjustments. I then contacted Union and they actually sent me a longer plastic piece that attaches the strap to the binder. I installed this and now the strap only can get one click after really pulling the strap over. It is a big pain in the ass on the mountain. I sent 3 emails to Union with no response. It really puts a bad taste in my mouth because a longer strap would probably fix it. I was looking at buying a new carbon binding but now I will probably go with Burton. 2 reasons- 1. At least return an email and tell me to buy a longer strap. 2. I would hate to buy another high-end binding that doesn't fit unless you add different straps. It is frustrating when you see poor customer service in any industry. Most of the time, it is just plain laziness or not wanting to admit a product error.


Hey Butte,

First thing - I always preach it, but just pick up the phone. Assuming emails are coming through and somebody is ignoring them is probably not the case. It's much easier and more effective to talk to a human. 206.632.1601 - Ask for warranty.

Second thing - can you attach some pics? I'm not the warranty guy, but I'm very interested what boot brand/model you are using. 

Sorry you're having some problems. We will get you sorted out. 

Thanks,

GK


----------



## Buttemontana

I will try to post a couple of pictures this afternoon. I have 2015 Burton SLX boots. I had Burton SL9 boots prior to this that were slightly smaller in proportion. I tried calling yesterday and kept on getting a fax line??? So, yes I did try to talk to a human. The warranty department should realize it is just as hard to keep good customers as gain new ones. 

So, is the same strap used in this year's high end bindings? (Ultra and Fc). I read other places that strap length was an issue for people with bigger than size nine boots. i.e. thegoodride.com. It seems kind of strange to accommodate only riders with small boot sizes???


----------



## Jcb890

Buttemontana said:


> I will try to post a couple of pictures this afternoon. I have 2015 Burton SLX boots. I had Burton SL9 boots prior to this that were slightly smaller in proportion. I tried calling yesterday and kept on getting a fax line??? So, yes I did try to talk to a human. The warranty department should realize it is just as hard to keep good customers as gain new ones.
> 
> So, is the same strap used in this year's high end bindings? (Ultra and Fc). I read other places that strap length was an issue for people with bigger than size nine boots. i.e. thegoodride.com. It seems kind of strange to accommodate only riders with small boot sizes???


While I cannot comment on their bindings this year, I had a similar problem to you with my Union Factory bindings in L/XL, which I purchased last season. I have big feet and big boots - size 13 Thirty-Two's. The Union Factory straps would not work with them no matter how much I tried. I contacted Union Customer Support and they got back to me quickly and quickly sent me out hardware which allowed the Factory straps to work. The problem with the Factory straps was that the hardware connecting the ankle strap to the heelcup is/was too short. The hardware they sent out which worked is from the *FORCE* bindings.

I'm sorry to hear you're having problems contacting them, I've had great experience with their customer service group. The guy I dealt with at Union was Riley - very helpful and very nice. I hope he doesn't mind me sharing his email, I think he'll be glad to help you out. [email protected]

Good luck, I hope everything gets sorted out for you!


----------



## taco tuesday

I've said it before but I'll say it again. I have had nothing but positive experiences dealing with Unions warranty department Unfortunate having to deal with any warranty department but shit happens. Find me a binding and I'll find you some one who has had an issue with them. I broke a Charger highback last year and they took good care of me. Broke a Force ankle strap this year and there is a new one in the mail. My girlfriend called them the other day and got someone on the phone. They said they are slammed this time of year but she got someone on the phone 1st try.

Also will say that I had Good experience with Rome. A part broke and the replacement was at my house the day after they got my claim.


----------



## Martyc

Here in the UK, I had some quality issues with one strap on my Atlas bindings, new set arrived from Italy with zero hassle, great service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OU812

Quick question for the Union rep. I have a set of 2016 Contacts, and the footbed flap doesn't seem to wanna click in firmly. The flap doesn't click in no matter how much pressure I try to put in it. I mean it holds, sorta but its not like for example on Cartels which I had before where you can hear a loud "click" and had to really force it up to unlock. These ones I can raise with my pinky. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sho63

I recently bought a 2015 lib tech box scratcher 147cm and I'm currently using my old '06 Burton cartels. I was going to hold off on buying bindings for another year but think it's time for an upgrade. I've always wanted a pair of unions and have had my eyes set on the 2016 Atlas or the 2016 T.Rice I'm also open to other suggestions. My board is on the softer side of the spectrum and was looking for a nice set of bindings to pair with my riding style. I board in the east coast and like to try everything: All mountain riding, tree riding, boxes, jumps, anything fun really. I'd like something responsive, comfortable, (my cartels have been giving me some horrible foot cramps) but at the same time playful or flexible enough to jib, butter and jumps


----------



## PalmerRider

Sho63 said:


> I recently bought a 2015 lib tech box scratcher 147cm and I'm currently using my old '06 Burton cartels. I was going to hold off on buying bindings for another year but think it's time for an upgrade. I've always wanted a pair of unions and have had my eyes set on the 2016 Atlas or the 2016 T.Rice I'm also open to other suggestions. My board is on the softer side of the spectrum and was looking for a nice set of bindings to pair with my riding style. I board in the east coast and like to try everything: All mountain riding, tree riding, boxes, jumps, anything fun really. I'd like something responsive, comfortable, (my cartels have been giving me some horrible foot cramps) but at the same time playful or flexible enough to jib, butter and jumps


Sounds like you would want the atlas over the t rice.


----------



## ricksen24

Anyone had any experience with the Union Ultra? 

Are they damp at all? As in soak up the bumps?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

OU812 said:


> Quick question for the Union rep. I have a set of 2016 Contacts, and the footbed flap doesn't seem to wanna click in firmly. The flap doesn't click in no matter how much pressure I try to put in it. I mean it holds, sorta but its not like for example on Cartels which I had before where you can hear a loud "click" and had to really force it up to unlock. These ones I can raise with my pinky. Any suggestions?


Maybe one of the tabs got tweaked. I'd suggest taking them into your local shop, if you have one. If not, call our warranty dept. 206.632.1601

Thanks!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

ricksen24 said:


> Anyone had any experience with the Union Ultra?
> 
> Are they damp at all? As in soak up the bumps?


I've been riding the Ultra all season and love em. Super damp under the foot, but very responsive from edge to edge because of the Forged highback. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ricksen24

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I've been riding the Ultra all season and love em. Super damp under the foot, but very responsive from edge to edge because of the Forged highback.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Glad to hear that. 

Got a set in the post just now :nerd:


----------



## ricksen24

ricksen24 said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> Got a set in the post just now :nerd:



M/L be fine for a 9.5 US Vans boot?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

ricksen24 said:


> M/L be fine for a 9.5 US Vans boot?


Which Vans model?

Are they new?


----------



## ricksen24

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Which Vans model?
> 
> Are they new?



Vans Implant from this seasons line.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

ricksen24 said:


> Vans Implant from this seasons line.


Go with the M/L

And thanks for the support fine sir!


----------



## 24WERD

What's the logic behind thinner ankle straps on the high-end models (Trice and Ultra)? as opposed to the old Atlas ones? 

Please take out the forward lean off TRICE bindings in the future or move it higher for adjustability. I don't want to take off the adjuster to get zero lean.

At least the toe strap is better now.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

24WERD said:


> What's the logic behind thinner ankle straps on the high-end models (Trice and Ultra)? as opposed to the old Atlas ones?
> 
> Please take out the forward lean off TRICE bindings in the future or move it higher for adjustability. I don't want to take off the adjuster to get zero lean.
> 
> At least the toe strap is better now.


The logic with thinner straps is that they work better with certain boots that have a lot of support on the tongue. Being a year behind whatever is going on with boot development, most boots being sold don't have a lot of support in the ankle strap area nowadays. That's why you wont see those straps on Union bindings starting next fall. 

I hear ya on the zero forward lean thing. I personally hate zero forward lean, because I'm never riding straight legged. We get requests for that though for sure. We aren't going to retool our entire line for the few people who don't want to take off their FLAD, but with new highback designs, you'll see the zero, zero option.


----------



## OU812

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Maybe one of the tabs got tweaked. I'd suggest taking them into your local shop, if you have one. If not, call our warranty dept. 206.632.1601
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the reply. Its all four tabs that do it, basically not even one clicks in and it was like that from the beginning when I took it out of the box brand new. I put some very thin material inside the little holes where the tabs go and now it holds ok so I'll leave it.


----------



## robromo1023

Hey Union,
Awesome to see you on here! Hopefully you can answery question!

I'm a brand new snwobaorder, just got my board and boots (Rossignol Templar 155cm) and am looking for bindings for a beginner.

I was going to get Burton customs but everyone keeps raving about Unions so here it goes.

I was looking at the Contacts but actually the guy at my local shop suggested a beginner would be better on the ST and he even uses them and loves them. Bases on your site they are both a 4/10 so are the ST any better for a beginner?

Hopefully you can advise! Also I'm a size 10.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

robromo1023 said:


> Hey Union,
> Awesome to see you on here! Hopefully you can answery question!
> 
> I'm a brand new snwobaorder, just got my board and boots (Rossignol Templar 155cm) and am looking for bindings for a beginner.
> 
> I was going to get Burton customs but everyone keeps raving about Unions so here it goes.
> 
> I was looking at the Contacts but actually the guy at my local shop suggested a beginner would be better on the ST and he even uses them and loves them. Bases on your site they are both a 4/10 so are the ST any better for a beginner?
> 
> Hopefully you can advise! Also I'm a size 10.


Either of those choices will be good. 

Be sure to take your boots in the shop and have them adjust the sizing perfect.

Thanks!!


----------



## robromo1023

Perfect! 

Just curious though is their a main difference feature or selling point of one between the other?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

robromo1023 said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Just curious though is their a main difference feature or selling point of one between the other?


The Contact's hiback is more stiff, and it's base has quite a bit more padding. The Contact's straps are really nice as well. 

I didn't want to steer you towards the more expensive of the 2 bindings, but yeah, I'd go with the Contact all day.


----------



## robromo1023

Okay and one final question...assuming I don't look at the contacts, St vs Flite Pro. I just saw the Flite pros and didn't consider them before. But the color of them is awesome (blakc orange to match my gear!) Unless of course the ST is worth the extra twenty bucks!

I see online beginners are told to get soft/medium flex? The Flite Pro is similar in flex to the ST so I don't know how to differentiate!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

robromo1023 said:


> Okay and one final question...assuming I don't look at the contacts, St vs Flite Pro. I just saw the Flite pros and didn't consider them before. But the color of them is awesome (blakc orange to match my gear!) Unless of course the ST is worth the extra twenty bucks!
> 
> I see online beginners are told to get soft/medium flex? The Flite Pro is similar in flex to the ST so I don't know how to differentiate!


Another thing I forgot to mention is the ST and Flite Pro don't have the new toe strap (next year they do). 

Honestly, I like the Flite Pro over the ST. The canting on the ST is nice, but I'd still go with the Flite Pro if you can't fork for Contacts.


----------



## robromo1023

Perfect!

I'll go with the Flite Pro's then!

Gonna checkout now!

And I hate to keep asking questions or dragging this out so feel free to PM me if you want - I'm just curious to know the reasons. Since I'm new I'm trying to absorb all the info that I can so I can know why I picked the gear (aka Flites over the ST) so I learn from it!


----------



## NickShredtastic

Just picked up and bolted down some '16 Union Force's (Orange) on my new Lib Tech Burtner box scratcher. When I started 8 yrs ago had a Burton set up, then a moved up to a shorter Ride Kink with Ride Ex bindings. When I ride I hit the park, box's, rails, some jumps, just as much as I hit the entire mountain, powder, groomers etc, I figured this newest set up fit me best. I did a ton of research on bindings to fit my style of riding. I was already deeply in love with my new board with my Ride ex's bolted on, I had to have the perfect bindings to match. It was between the Burton Malavitas, Genesis, Rome Katana's, Union Contacts, CP's, and Force. After a ton of deliberation I finally went with the Union forces and have yet to ride them. I feel like I made the best decision. These suckers have what feels like the perfect highback, excellent padding in all the right places, comfortable straps and solid ratchets. I can't wait to rip the mountain and park with them combined with the new board. I'll update after !! :grin:


----------



## pdxrealtor

I'm digging the Atlas and T-Rice bindings I picked a couple weeks ago. 

Put the T-Rice on a YES PYL and the Atlas on a Jones MT. Nice matches for each board. Really digging the new toe caps. 

Probably going to get rid of the chargers I have if anyone is interested in them. They're the red color key and don't have many days on them. I think that's a 2013/14 year...... I didn't ride at all in 2014/15 year due to conditions so....


----------



## robromo1023

For those that have gone Union bindings and being on the cusp of 2 sizes...

I am a beginner looking at getting the Flite Pros, and I am Size 10 (Salomon Savage boot, black orange)

Would that a M/L - since it's 8.5-11? or L/xl which 10.5+, but I've heard of some accounts of the binding being maxed out on a M/L size with a size 10 boot.


----------



## Staff_Sav

I've recently bought contact pros for my board, but was wondering if I had set them up right or not, or if I had maybe just developed a bad habit style of riding on my old bindings.

I used to have Ride Kontraband bindings (let's not talk about their one strap system), but in order to get even toe/heel overhang, I used to have the bindings pushed as far forward to the toe as they would go.

On the contact pros, it only has the mini disc to attach to the board, along with it having 'front side' written on one side of the disc. I originally details these up with the front side on the toe side, and it looked ok with my boots in place, but felt a bit stranger to ride as if I couldn't get onto my toe edge as well as I could before. I tried rotating the binding 90 degrees so I could possibly slide the binding forward, but the holes don't match up (unless I use 3 screws and a ridiculous toe overhang). Basically I'm wondering, did I just get so used to having my bindings forward that I've developed a bad habit of riding style to accomodate this. Or is there some form of minor adjustment that can be done to move my binding forward a a tad?


----------



## speedjason

Staff_Sav said:


> I've recently bought contact pros for my board, but was wondering if I had set them up right or not, or if I had maybe just developed a bad habit style of riding on my old bindings.
> 
> I used to have Ride Kontraband bindings (let's not talk about their one strap system), but in order to get even toe/heel overhang, I used to have the bindings pushed as far forward to the toe as they would go.
> 
> On the contact pros, it only has the mini disc to attach to the board, along with it having 'front side' written on one side of the disc. I originally details these up with the front side on the toe side, and it looked ok with my boots in place, but felt a bit stranger to ride as if I couldn't get onto my toe edge as well as I could before. I tried rotating the binding 90 degrees so I could possibly slide the binding forward, but the holes don't match up (unless I use 3 screws and a ridiculous toe overhang). Basically I'm wondering, did I just get so used to having my bindings forward that I've developed a bad habit of riding style to accomodate this. Or is there some form of minor adjustment that can be done to move my binding forward a a tad?


The heel cup should be adjustable if you have too much heel than toe overhang. All you do is take the screws out on both sides and slide it towards the toe side. Also after you do that, make sure you adjust your high back accordingly too.


----------



## Staff_Sav

speedjason said:


> The heel cup should be adjustable if you have too much heel than toe overhang. All you do is take the screws out on both sides and slide it towards the toe side. Also after you do that, make sure you adjust your high back accordingly too.


Yeah I forgot about adjusting it there, although that is like a pre set adjustment if that makes sense, as opposed to the elongated holes in the discs that should allow for smaller adjustment


----------



## speedjason

Staff_Sav said:


> Yeah I forgot about adjusting it there, although that is like a pre set adjustment if that makes sense, as opposed to the elongated holes in the discs that should allow for smaller adjustment


I normally don't adjust the discs and I put the discs on the board in a way that they only slide along the board in stead of toe to heel..


----------



## Staff_Sav

speedjason said:


> I normally don't adjust the discs and I put the discs on the board in a way that they only slide along the board in stead of toe to heel..


Yeah makes sense. I'll try tweaking iy next week when I'm on the mountain and see what difference it makes


----------



## mimph

*Rotating High backs*

Sorry if this has come up before, but i cant find it.

Im still rocking the 2012 gigi contact pros, love them and they are still going strong.

This year I have started playing around with rotating the highback as someone mentioned to me it could help with my riding. 

I have two questions, the first is if its worth doing? The second is that I have tried to rotate them by removing the bolts and realigning the holes but I can't get the proper angle on them even though im only riding +15 -15 duck. Even with the angle I can get, it makes putting the high backs down look really dodge.

Cheers for your help peeps


----------



## nutmegchoi

I mounted Legacy on my Never Summer Aura.
LOVE them both!


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

robromo1023 said:


> For those that have gone Union bindings and being on the cusp of 2 sizes...
> 
> I am a beginner looking at getting the Flite Pros, and I am Size 10 (Salomon Savage boot, black orange)
> 
> Would that a M/L - since it's 8.5-11? or L/xl which 10.5+, but I've heard of some accounts of the binding being maxed out on a M/L size with a size 10 boot.


LXL, especially in the Flite Pro. The base is slightly smaller.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

mimph said:


> Sorry if this has come up before, but i cant find it.
> 
> Im still rocking the 2012 gigi contact pros, love them and they are still going strong.
> 
> This year I have started playing around with rotating the highback as someone mentioned to me it could help with my riding.
> 
> I have two questions, the first is if its worth doing? The second is that I have tried to rotate them by removing the bolts and realigning the holes but I can't get the proper angle on them even though im only riding +15 -15 duck. Even with the angle I can get, it makes putting the high backs down look really dodge.
> 
> Cheers for your help peeps


It's all personal preference. From our team riders, to reps, to company people, I don't think I've ever seen anybody rotate highbacks on the Contact Pro. 

If you decide to do that, you are correct in saying they don't fold down the same way they would put on straight. That's just how it goes. 

My personal 2 cents, is just ride them straight, in the middle holes. That highback is laterally flexible, and shouldn't be digging in or anything like that. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Staff_Sav

UNION INHOUSE said:


> It's all personal preference. From our team riders, to reps, to company people, I don't think I've ever seen anybody rotate highbacks on the Contact Pro.
> 
> If you decide to do that, you are correct in saying they don't fold down the same way they would put on straight. That's just how it goes.
> 
> My personal 2 cents, is just ride them straight, in the middle holes. That highback is laterally flexible, and shouldn't be digging in or anything like that.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I tried rotating mine and it started putting horrible indents into the heel of my boots, didn't like it so put it back to straight and it rides fine


----------



## OU812

This is for the Union rep or anyone knowledgable with these type of boots. I have a L/XL pair of 2016 Contacts, and need to buy new boots. Would Burton Ruler size 11US fit them fine or does the shrink tech make that much of a difference and I'd need to get M/L bindings?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

OU812 said:


> This is for the Union rep or anyone knowledgable with these type of boots. I have a L/XL pair of 2016 Contacts, and need to buy new boots. Would Burton Ruler size 11US fit them fine or does the shrink tech make that much of a difference and I'd need to get M/L bindings?


I just answered this same question from another PM. 

I honestly don't know, because I have basically zero knowledge about shrink tech. 

Anybody else? 

I would hope that an 11 would fit perfectly in the LXL, but don't want to claim it if I'm not 100% sure.

Sorry about that.


----------



## OU812

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I just answered this same question from another PM.
> 
> I honestly don't know, because I have basically zero knowledge about shrink tech.
> 
> Anybody else?
> 
> I would hope that an 11 would fit perfectly in the LXL, but don't want to claim it if I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Sorry about that.


No problem. The reason why I'm looking into the Ruler boots is because where I live there are a lot of stores that carry Burton boots and not so much others that I'd be interested in and the Ruler looks like a great boot for what I'm looking for.


----------



## Staff_Sav

I've got UK size 10 (size 11 US) Burton imperials, and I have the M/L contact pros. There isn't loads of teeth on the ladder that reach, but they do fit

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

SmokeSignals said:


> Will union be making any smalls within their higher end lines?


Contact Pro in Black is the highest-end small we offer.


----------



## nixie21

I have read really good things about Union bindings. I had my mind set on flows for the ease of use. but now I on the fence. I was looking at the flows nx2 or fuse. I love a real stiff binding, which union compares to the flows nx2? why in your opinion is it better to go union (unless it is just personal preference) thanks!


----------



## OU812

I am looking for the length, heel to toe, of the baseplate on the 2016 Force in L/XL, toe ramp all the way in. If anyone could measure theirs or if Union rep has the numbers, it would be greatly appreciated.

Edit:
To be more clear, bottom of baseplate is what I meant.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

OU812 said:


> I am looking for the length, heel to toe, of the baseplate on the 2016 Force in L/XL, toe ramp all the way in. If anyone could measure theirs or if Union rep has the numbers, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Edit:
> To be more clear, bottom of baseplate is what I meant.


10 1/8 inches.


----------



## OU812

UNION INHOUSE said:


> 10 1/8 inches.


Awesome thanks for the quick reply! One more request, the same measurement for the 2016 Contact please?


----------



## pdxrealtor

Reporting back again on the Atlas vs. the T-Rice bindings. 

I've found the Atlas are plenty for the extreme portion of the riding I do. Steeps, be it moguls, bumps, powder lines, etc... you get the point. Last minute little jumps/drops that come my way, and playing around on natural hits. Most important (to me) is these things do not hinder me one bit in the trees. Tight steep trees, mellow trees, they just let me maneuver at will. 

They allow presses for a newbie, and I've mastered the 180 to nose press, or a bit higher 180 to normal landing off side rollers or the like. I'm not tweaking massive methods, but I think with the highback design it would be easily do-able. 

I've found I really have no use for the T-Rice bindings as the Atlas are treating me great for the extreme stuff I used to think I needed a charger like stiff binding for. 

I've paired these with a Jones MT, and T-rice boots that I have been leaving a bit on the loose side when lacing up. 

Will be looking to get rid of the T-Rice / YES PYL setup and going to something like a contact pro and looser board for spring play days. 

+1 to all the comments of the ratchet straps being a little to short, but it's a minor complaint that is easily overcome with a little effort at strap in time. 

I like Union !


----------



## Icecoast'n

*custom house*

How is the custom house products looking for next season. Anything epic in the works?


----------



## cloud

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying the Contact Pro and wondering if I should I go for S/M or M/L? (wearing Adidas Superstar 7.5 boots)

Thank you,
Peter.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Icecoast'n said:


> How is the custom house products looking for next season. Anything epic in the works?


There are some fun ones for sure. Asymbol, Yawgoons, and a few others. Oh yeah, the 10th anniversary of Danny Kass' pro model too.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

cloud said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the Contact Pro and wondering if I should I go for S/M or M/L? (wearing Adidas Superstar 7.5 boots)
> 
> Thank you,
> Peter.


M/L.

Thanks for the support Peter!


----------



## Icecoast'n

Sounds killer man. Can't wait to check them out


----------



## larrytbull

*Bindings For competition rider*

Hi,

looking to put a new setup together for my Son. He just recieved a NS Proto Mini size 140. He does USASA competitions in the following:
Boarder X, Slopstyle, and Rail Jam.

He currently uses the K2 Formulas however he has asked me to look at Union's for him, as many of his team mates like them.

What Binding/Size from Union do you recommend for the above use cases. His Boot Size is a Men's 8.5


----------



## rgrwilco

M/L would be ideal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larrytbull

Thanks,

also looking for rec on which model in the union line would be good for his use case


----------



## EastCoastToast

larrytbull said:


> Thanks,
> 
> also looking for rec on which model in the union line would be good for his use case


The Atlas or the Force. 
Still get lots of response and dampening for boarder x and slopestyle jumps, but still enough play and forgiveness for rails & other features. 

If you want all that but something more playful, worth looking at the Contact and Contact Pro. Both have softer bases than the Atlas & Force. The Contact Pro has a lot of dampening and board feel.

The following links have a run down of Union's materials & tech as well as a listing of their offerings. Each product page has a rating out of 10 guideline for the highback and baseplate stiffness to give the user an idea of what they're looking at.
Duraflex Baseplate Info
Union Men's Bindings


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Just got my fiance a pair of Union Forces at a ski shop in Driggs ID for her resort board, killer deal and she loves them!


----------



## Brewtown

EastCoastToast said:


> The Atlas or the Force.
> Still get lots of response and dampening for boarder x and slopestyle jumps, but still enough play and forgiveness for rails & other features.
> 
> If you want all that but something more playful, worth looking at the Contact and Contact Pro. Both have softer bases than the Atlas & Force. The Contact Pro has a lot of dampening and board feel.
> 
> The following links have a run down of Union's materials & tech as well as a listing of their offerings. Each product page has a rating out of 10 guideline for the highback and baseplate stiffness to give the user an idea of what they're looking at.
> Duraflex Baseplate Info
> Union Men's Bindings


Another vote for the Forces, although the Atlas really intrigues me. Only thing I'd change about my Forces is a slightly wider/more supportive ankle strap. One thing to consider is the Force highback is going to be stiffer than the Formula, but there is a good amount of lateral play. Contact Pro is also a quality binding, but I'd much rather ride rails on my Forces than boarder x on my c pros.


----------



## taco tuesday

I agree that the force ankle strap could be a bit wider. At least that's my preference. I have a pair of chargers and love those ankle straps. 

Union In house, do you guys have any of those old charger straps laying around somewhere that I could maybe obtain to put on some of my other union bindings that came with narrower ankle straps?


----------



## Andersdoc

*Need advice*

Hi! I'm new in this forum (yet have to introduce myself) but I really need a quick advice regarding sizes.

I bought burton moto in 10,5 size (mondo 28,5 cm I believe) and I'm looking for UNION bindings. I can get a good deal with forces but they are M/L, would that be a good size?

There are also good deals with the ST, contacts and contacts pros. But I have no idea of which size to get, since my boots have shrinkage tech and I'm in between sizes...

I mainly use my board (Flow ERA '16 size 158) for groomers, a bit of powder (as much as I can get) and to hit small to medium jumps.

Thanks!


----------



## 24WERD

get l/xl size


----------



## PalmerFreak

So, I bought a pair of 15/16 T. Rice bindings and started to set them up and have a couple of questions:

- When I swivel the high backs laterally to line them up with the edge of the board the bottom corner of the high back (the piece that comes to a semi-point where the bottom of the high back meets the side of the high back) protrudes out into the heel area and pushes into the rear side corner of my boot. Is there a way to alleviate this?

- Another condition of swiveling the high backs is it presses against my Boa knob on the side of my boots. Anyone else have this type of issue?

- The foot beds are supposed to be canted but there doesn't appear to be all that much - at least visually. My Flow's have 2.5 degrees and it's easily visible. How much canting do these provide? I put the bindings at the same distance and angle as my Flow's and I can definitely feel stress on my knees and ankles which I didn't feel with the Flow's. I had meniscus surgery two years ago and I don't want to go down that road again.

Thanks!!


----------



## EastCoastToast

Andersdoc said:


> Hi! I'm new in this forum (yet have to introduce myself) but I really need a quick advice regarding sizes.
> 
> I bought burton moto in 10,5 size (mondo 28,5 cm I believe) and I'm looking for UNION bindings. I can get a good deal with forces but they are M/L, would that be a good size?
> 
> There are also good deals with the ST, contacts and contacts pros. But I have no idea of which size to get, since my boots have shrinkage tech and I'm in between sizes...
> 
> I mainly use my board (Flow ERA '16 size 158) for groomers, a bit of powder (as much as I can get) and to hit small to medium jumps.
> 
> Thanks!





24WERD said:


> get l/xl size


You're in a Burton 10.5 with shrinkage tech, get M/L. L/XL will feel too large.


----------



## jorgen

*Hardware on Burton board?*

Hi!

I recently changed the stance to wider, and noticed some issues in the slopes.

I got the Union Force bindings mounted on a Burton board with channel system. The first thing I noticed after 2 hour snowboarding was that the screws on the back binding started to loosen. I think wider stance puts more strain to the bindings. 

I use the original hardware which came with the binding, and the Union channel disc which shown in the pictures below. 


It seems like the screws start to move a bit between the disc holes since the washers seems to be a bit slippery and not designed for the disc holes.

If the screws were shorter I could use them without the washers. They seems to fit perfectly in the disc holes.

Does anyone have some knowledge regards this?


----------



## taco tuesday

I have Forces on a Burton channel board with different discs. They have never moved. I don't know about whether or not stance differences would affect it but I'm sure my 220lbs puts plenty of stress on the screws and they don't come loose.

Maybe try to get some of these discs from Union.


----------



## chicagoland

PalmerFreak said:


> So, I bought a pair of 15/16 T. Rice bindings and started to set them up and have a couple of questions:
> 
> - When I swivel the high backs laterally to line them up with the edge of the board the bottom corner of the high back (the piece that comes to a semi-point where the bottom of the high back meets the side of the high back) protrudes out into the heel area and pushes into the rear side corner of my boot. Is there a way to alleviate this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


I have the same issue on my 2016 Force bindings. Curious what Union has to say about it


----------



## jorgen

taco tuesday said:


> I have Forces on a Burton channel board with different discs. They have never moved. I don't know about whether or not stance differences would affect it but I'm sure my 220lbs puts plenty of stress on the screws and they don't come loose.
> 
> Maybe try to get some of these discs from Union.


I noticed you have black hardware. Are they the one that came with the bindings, and which type washers do you use?? Are they smaller than original Union washers? 

By the way, do you tighten the screws as much as you can with a Philips 3?

Contacted Burton today. They though I needed shorter hardware, and sent me a new set of hardware free of charge.

I will try the new hardware before I buy the disc type you got.


----------



## Jcb890

PalmerFreak said:


> So, I bought a pair of 15/16 T. Rice bindings and started to set them up and have a couple of questions:
> 
> - When I swivel the high backs laterally to line them up with the edge of the board the bottom corner of the high back (the piece that comes to a semi-point where the bottom of the high back meets the side of the high back) protrudes out into the heel area and pushes into the rear side corner of my boot. Is there a way to alleviate this?
> 
> - Another condition of swiveling the high backs is it presses against my Boa knob on the side of my boots. Anyone else have this type of issue?
> 
> - The foot beds are supposed to be canted but there doesn't appear to be all that much - at least visually. My Flow's have 2.5 degrees and it's easily visible. How much canting do these provide? I put the bindings at the same distance and angle as my Flow's and I can definitely feel stress on my knees and ankles which I didn't feel with the Flow's. I had meniscus surgery two years ago and I don't want to go down that road again.
> 
> Thanks!!


From what I can tell, no way to alleviate the high-back issue when rotating them. I've got the Factory model and my high-backs do the same thing. I don't have any issue with it interfering with the BOA though, that's an odd one.


----------



## taco tuesday

jorgen said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Forces on a Burton channel board with different discs. They have never moved. I don't know about whether or not stance differences would affect it but I'm sure my 220lbs puts plenty of stress on the screws and they don't come loose.
> 
> Maybe try to get some of these discs from Union.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you have black hardware. Are they the one that came with the bindings, and which type washers do you use?? Are they smaller than original Union washers?
> 
> By the way, do you tighten the screws as much as you can with a Philips 3?
> 
> Contacted Burton today. They though I needed shorter hardware, and sent me a new set of hardware free of charge.
> 
> I will try the new hardware before I buy the disc type you got.
Click to expand...


Now that you mention it, I don't know where the screws/washers came from. They may be burton stuff for specifically for the channel. My current bindings are all Union and Rome but my girlfriend has a couple sets of burtons. I may have used some of that hardware without even noticing. Lucky me!

I don't go ape shit with the screws but I snug them in pretty good.


----------



## bksdds

Used to have some force sl and I tried to align the highback. Honestly I wouldn't bother doing that with union bindings. The piece that sticks out will chew into your boot and pinch it causing it to hang up when you unstrap. I ended up putting them back to the default setting. You could alleviate this with storm/duct tape like how motogp did in his pictures he posted to fix rubbing issues on boots. As far as the disc hardware you're suppose to use the black screws for the channel system.


----------



## 24WERD

taco tuesday said:


> I have Forces on a Burton channel board with different discs. They have never moved. I don't know about whether or not stance differences would affect it but I'm sure my 220lbs puts plenty of stress on the screws and they don't come loose.
> 
> Maybe try to get some of these discs from Union.


that pict is wrong for the channel, the screws go in the slots not the holes in the picture. that s where you see the number on the board. even then u need washers or itll destroy the disc.

call burton service and ask for m6 disc and screws-washer. they should work. the cover might proture a bit but nothing to bad. u should be thatnkful its not the m5 channel system , that is a piece of crap.


----------



## taco tuesday

24WERD said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Forces on a Burton channel board with different discs. They have never moved. I don't know about whether or not stance differences would affect it but I'm sure my 220lbs puts plenty of stress on the screws and they don't come loose.
> 
> Maybe try to get some of these discs from Union.
> 
> 
> 
> that pict is wrong for the channel, the screws go in the slots not the holes in the picture. that s where you see the number on the board. even then u need washers or itll destroy the disc.
Click to expand...

You almost had me there for a minute. Looks like they are installed properly though. Those black circles around the screws are washers by the way.

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/installation-guide


----------



## TIEfighter77

Can you suggest bindings for a Never Summer Swift 157? I ride 2015 T. Rice Unions on my Lib Tech Hot Knife and love the response. I would imagine they would also pair well with the Swift? Or would the Atlas fit the bill also?


----------



## SteezyRidah303

TIEfighter77 said:


> Can you suggest bindings for a Never Summer Swift 157? I ride 2015 T. Rice Unions on my Lib Tech Hot Knife and love the response. I would imagine they would also pair well with the Swift? Or would the Atlas fit the bill also?


They are pretty much the same stiffness... the t rices are a wee bit stiffer....Id get the atlas because i love how the highback looks :embarrased1:


----------



## buggravy

TIEfighter77 said:


> Can you suggest bindings for a Never Summer Swift 157? I ride 2015 T. Rice Unions on my Lib Tech Hot Knife and love the response. I would imagine they would also pair well with the Swift? Or would the Atlas fit the bill also?


I ride the 16 T.Rice on the Swift, and love that set up.


----------



## buggravy

Has anyone here used both the 15/16 Atlas and 14/15 Factory (specifically not the 13/14 Factory) in M/L? Reason I’m asking is, when they switched to the shorter connector for the ankle strap on the 14/15 Factory it didn’t fit my size 10 boots. The T.Rice from the same year had the same shorter connector, but had five adjustment holes, as opposed to 4 on the Factory, and it worked. I see that the current Atlas has both the shorter connector, and only 4 adjustment holes, but it looks like a different strap than the Factory. Wondering if people are still having issues with the ankle strap fitting on boots close to the top of the size range.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

buggravy said:


> Has anyone here used both the 15/16 Atlas and 14/15 Factory (specifically not the 13/14 Factory) in M/L? Reason I’m asking is, when they switched to the shorter connector for the ankle strap on the 14/15 Factory it didn’t fit my size 10 boots. The T.Rice from the same year had the same shorter connector, but had five adjustment holes, as opposed to 4 on the Factory, and it worked. I see that the current Atlas has both the shorter connector, and only 4 adjustment holes, but it looks like a different strap than the Factory. Wondering if people are still having issues with the ankle strap fitting on boots close to the top of the size range.


If you live in the US, call our distribution office and they will sort you out. 

C3 Warranty - 206.632.1601

If you are out of the US, PM me and I'll connect you with the right person.


----------



## buggravy

UNION INHOUSE said:


> If you live in the US, call our distribution office and they will sort you out.
> 
> C3 Warranty - 206.632.1601
> 
> If you are out of the US, PM me and I'll connect you with the right person.


Thanks for the response. My issue was actually from last season, and I returned those bindings. I know there were a lot of complaints about sizing on the m/l ankle strap last year, so I was asking to see if that was addressed. I'm interested in purchasing a pair of Atlas, but wondering if I'm going to have the same issue as I did with the Factory last year.


----------



## nataku

I'm mostly a resort rider, advanced blues and blacks mainly and trees rarely, and looking for a pair of bindings for a Never Summer Cobra. 

Would a set of Contacts be suitable? I haven't enjoyed super stiff bindings in the past when I've demo'ed them so the soft/mid flex is appealing and they're park/all mountain bindings so they should have a bit of a softer feel for some small jumps when I feel like messing around.


----------



## robotfood99

nataku said:


> I'm mostly a resort rider, advanced blues and blacks mainly and trees rarely, and looking for a pair of bindings for a Never Summer Cobra.
> 
> 
> 
> Would a set of Contacts be suitable? I haven't enjoyed super stiff bindings in the past when I've demo'ed them so the soft/mid flex is appealing and they're park/all mountain bindings so they should have a bit of a softer feel for some small jumps when I feel like messing around.




Contacts are fine but if you can, step up to Contact Pro. Well worth the extra clams.


----------



## Justin

Hey, looking for something comparable to Malavitas. Looks like the contact pros are they only thing that has the features I want. Natural canting, mid flex, but im worried that highback might fold. Im 6'6" 210lbs. Any advice? Looking to pair it with a smokin team or never summer revolver/evo.


----------



## robotfood99

Fold, as in break? Not likely. Its flexible torsionally but not front-to-back. If you do fold it I imagine its an easy warranty. 

But the ankle strap on the latest model is a little minimal imo. Lots of reviews out there complain about this so have a look at that if I were you.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Justin said:


> Hey, looking for something comparable to Malavitas. Looks like the contact pros are they only thing that has the features I want. Natural canting, mid flex, but im worried that highback might fold. Im 6'6" 210lbs. Any advice? Looking to pair it with a smokin team or never summer revolver/evo.


Hey Justin,

If you're looking for something closer to Malavitas, check out the Atlas. 

Regarding the Contact Pro, there is a good amount of updates on that model for the upcoming season. https://issuu.com/bane4/docs/union2017

Don't worry about the HB's being too soft - they aren't. 

Thanks for the support, 

-GK


----------



## Justin

Do the Atlas have traditional canting or is it just different foam density?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Justin said:


> Do the Atlas have traditional canting or is it just different foam density?


It's a traditional EVA cant. Simple and comfortable.


----------



## Botio

@UNION INHOUSE New Contact Pro and new Atlas. Can't decide between this two, I love Contact Pros but not very sure that will be right bindings for my new BSOD. maybe this seems stupid for you but really want advice. Is there will be late release Capita custom house bindings in 16/17 range???


----------



## EastCoastToast

Botio said:


> @UNION INHOUSE New Contact Pro and new Atlas. Can't decide between this two, I love Contact Pros but not very sure that will be right bindings for my new BSOD. maybe this seems stupid for you but really want advice. Is there will be late release Capita custom house bindings in 16/17 range???


Botio, homie, BEHOLD:
http://issuu.com/bane4/docs/union-uch_2017?e=0/35920369


----------



## Botio

EastCoastToast said:


> Botio said:
> 
> 
> 
> @UNION INHOUSE New Contact Pro and new Atlas. Can't decide between this two, I love Contact Pros but not very sure that will be right bindings for my new BSOD. maybe this seems stupid for you but really want advice. Is there will be late release Capita custom house bindings in 16/17 range???
> 
> 
> 
> Botio, homie, BEHOLD:
> http://issuu.com/bane4/docs/union-uch_2017?e=0/35920369
Click to expand...

If this Yawgoons are on the Contact Pro base plate is something that I like, I miss the chance to buy one Capita Spring break custom house bindings that I really like it. With team hi backs and CP base plate with small disk and new toe strap, they looks super. If Yawgoons bindings are the same,this will be cool, and if have L/Xl size.
And another question, is new Contact are upgrade with 15/16 Contact Pro base plate or just have small disk?


----------



## ctoma

I was just about to pull the trigger on some Union Contact bindings on cp3-shop.com until I saw the shipping cost is $45. $45?!?!? Wtf, are they shipping the bindings on a silver platter? There are just 2 shipping options, FedEx Expresss for $45 or FedEx Overnight for $65.

Has anyone purchased bindings from cp3 and paid the outrageous shipping charge?


----------



## white sand

im having a difficult time deciding between last seasons super force and spring break..will be going on a 158 capita DOA..i kinda want to get both because i need to put something on my 161w rome tour
any help in deciding would be greatly appreciated


----------



## taco tuesday

Uhhhhhh, get both then. What's the question?


----------



## ekb18c

taco tuesday said:


> Uhhhhhh, get both then. What's the question?


The answer is always both, or all.


----------



## snowfro82

Just picked up a brand new pair of 2015/16 Union Contact Pro blue Gigi Ruf model size L/XL for a super good closeout price. These will be my first Union bindings and I'm loving the reassurance of Lifetime Warranty on baseplate and heel cups. So many positive reviews that i'm stoked to be riding these this year. Put them on my brand new 2015/16 Never Summer Cobra. Just moved to Wyoming from the Ice Coast (Mid Atlantic region) and am stoked on riding real pow for once on real mountains. Now just to meet some rad people to go riding with! :grin:


----------



## j.Blaze

I have Burton Imperial boots size 10.

Was looking at getting the Atlas bindings. 

What size should I get? M or L?


----------



## asnobody

Just grabbed some FC's to slap on my new Capita Kazu… can't wait for it to snow around here.


----------



## SGboarder

j.Blaze said:


> I have Burton Imperial boots size 10.
> 
> Was looking at getting the Atlas bindings.
> 
> What size should I get? M or L?


Isn't Union still on the S/M, M/L, and L/XL sizing? In that case M/L for sure.

Edit: My brainfart, Union switched to S, M, L sizing. Assuming the M matches up with the old M/L, then definitely M.


----------



## MMSlasher

j.Blaze said:


> I have Burton Imperial boots size 10.
> 
> Was looking at getting the Atlas bindings.
> 
> What size should I get? M or L?


You would probably be safe getting the mediums, they go up to size 11 boots and the larges start at size 10. You will have more toe overhang than on the larges.


----------



## SGboarder

MMSlasher said:


> You would probably be safe getting the mediums, they go up to size 11 boots and the larges start at size 10. *You will have more toe overhang than on the larges.*


Why? Are you suggesting he can't center the boot wither with large ones?


----------



## MMSlasher

SGboarder said:


> Why? Are you suggesting he can't center the boot wither with large ones?


Nope, not suggesting that. Just saying that with the mediums, his boot will hang over the base more so than with the larges. Some people don't like that while others don't care.


----------



## SGboarder

MMSlasher said:


> Nope, not suggesting that. Just saying that with the mediums, his boot will hang over the base more so than with the larges. Some people don't like that while others don't care.


I don't see why that would be the case. If he centers the boot the boot overhang should be identical for both the medium and large binding.


----------



## MMSlasher

SGboarder said:


> I don't see why that would be the case. If he centers the boot the boot overhang should be identical for both the medium and large binding.


Well, I could be wrong, but I can only imagine that the medium binding has a smaller, shorter base than the large, so even if the boots are centered, the mediums will leave more toe overhang.


----------



## SGboarder

MMSlasher said:


> Well, I could be wrong, but I can only imagine that the medium binding has a smaller, shorter base than the large, so even if the boots are centered, the mediums will leave more toe overhang.


Obviously wrong. If the boots are centered across the board/in the same position, then by definition the overhang is the same.
Clearly the baseplate for the medium binding is shorter, so to get the boot into the same position relative to the board one has to extend the heel loop more and/or slide the entire binding towards the heel edge.


----------



## Phedder

He's saying the boot will overhang the medium binding baseplate more than the large binding baseplate, not that the overhang on the board will be different.


----------



## MMSlasher

SGboarder said:


> Obviously wrong. If the boots are centered across the board/in the same position, then by definition the overhang is the same.
> Clearly the baseplate for the medium binding is shorter, so to get the boot into the same position relative to the board one has to extend the heel loop more and/or slide the entire binding towards the heel edge.


Ok, I think we are having a miscommunication. I am talking about the boot to binding overhang, not toes hanging over the edge of the board. Sure, you can move the heel cup to 1 of 3 spots, granting at most 2 cm extra, of which he will probably need since he is near the max size on the mediums.


----------



## MMSlasher

Phedder said:


> He's saying the boot will overhang the medium binding baseplate more than the large binding baseplate, not that the overhang on the board will be different.


Yes, this is exactly what I was trying to say. Although, I probably could have worded my posts better.


----------



## jae

hype! https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/team/movie for tour dates.
global online premiere oct 31st on redull.tv

p.s. why the Nor Cal love? 4 tours in relatively close distance to each other. you know we have zumiez in So Cal too..

p.p.s. why the hell on halloween? slutty schoolgirl/nurse/cop/bunny > movie. But I am terribly conflicted.


----------



## robotfood99

jae said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQtZRHnbPks hype! https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/team/movie for tour dates.
> 
> ps. why the Nor Cal love? 4 tours in relatively close distance to each other. you know we have zumiez in So Cal too..




Looking forward to seeing Gigi back in the saddle.


----------



## dfitz364

I am honestly more hyped for Stronger than I was for The Fourth Phase. This is a ridiculous crew of riders and looks to have a solid balance of urban jibs and steep and deep.


----------



## morfologus

What do you think, Union Charger M/L would fit my Nitro Team TLS 11,5? These boots are really small from outside.


----------



## SGboarder

MMSlasher said:


> Ok, I think we are having a miscommunication. I am talking about the boot to binding overhang, not toes hanging over the edge of the board. Sure, you can move the heel cup to 1 of 3 spots, granting at most 2 cm extra, of which he will probably need since he is near the max size on the mediums.


Ok, got that now - misunerstanding. But given the adjustable footbed length/gas pedal and the fact that the boots are almost smack in the middle of the M size range (not near the max), he would not have any issues with boot-binding overhang on the medium. If anything, he would have too little overhang in the L size.


----------



## evnvc

hi guys, newb to the forum and a beginner in snowboarding so please handle with care :embarrased1:
I just finished buying my setup for this season: Capita Thunderstick 2015 + Union ST 2015 + Burton Rampant Boots. I'm running size 8 for my boots and my bindings are a size S/M (according to the old sizing). I intentionally chose a small footprint boot, but it seems that even after adjustments I can barely get 3-4 teeth free when closing the straps. 

My question are, should I try and buy larger bindings? Will I have problems on the slopes?
Also, is it bad if set the straps to the last hole? Would they tear faster? Is there anywhere I can get larger straps?

TIA
Keep shreddin'


----------



## robotfood99

Don't the s/m size only go up to size 6? If so, that's a lot of size to make up for even with reduced footprint boots. I don't think setting the strap to the last hole on the slider is an issue, but if you only have 3,4 teeth left on the ladder that is a potential fail. You might have difficulty engaging the ratchet if your binding or boot soles have snow buildup, and the precious few teeth that bite may wear out prematurely. I'd contact Union or local rep to ask for longer slider/ladders. Failing that, sell it and get a m/l or m.


----------



## evnvc

robotfood99 said:


> Don't the s/m size only go up to size 6?


They actually go up to 8 and a half, according to the Union size chart.
Thanks for the reply, my worries have been confirmed, you live you learn...


----------



## robotfood99

Thought you meant the older s/m size so I was referencing this. 










Definitely contact Union. I believe they do have longer ladders and sliders.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

evnvc said:


> hi guys, newb to the forum and a beginner in snowboarding so please handle with care :embarrased1:
> I just finished buying my setup for this season: Capita Thunderstick 2015 + Union ST 2015 + Burton Rampant Boots. I'm running size 8 for my boots and my bindings are a size S/M (according to the old sizing). I intentionally chose a small footprint boot, but it seems that even after adjustments I can barely get 3-4 teeth free when closing the straps.
> 
> My question are, should I try and buy larger bindings? Will I have problems on the slopes?
> Also, is it bad if set the straps to the last hole? Would they tear faster? Is there anywhere I can get larger straps?
> 
> TIA
> Keep shreddin'


Have you used them? 

I'm assuming you are talking men's 8, right? 

If they are still new, I would try exchanging them from wherever you bought them. USA??

Thanks for the support!


----------



## evnvc

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Have you used them?
> 
> I'm assuming you are talking men's 8, right?


No, haven't used them, but mounted them once on the board



UNION_INHOUSE said:


> If they are still new, I would try exchanging them from wherever you bought them. USA??
> 
> Thanks for the support!


Bought them from the authorized shop in Romania, but there are no other sizes in stock.
Thanks for hitting me back!


----------



## MMSlasher

evnvc said:


> No, haven't used them, but mounted them once on the board
> 
> 
> 
> Bought them from the authorized shop in Romania, but there are no other sizes in stock.
> Thanks for hitting me back!


Are you having trouble getting that first tooth engaged? If not, don't worry and enjoy the set up, once the strap breaks in, you should gain an extra tooth or more.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

evnvc said:


> No, haven't used them, but mounted them once on the board
> 
> 
> 
> Bought them from the authorized shop in Romania, but there are no other sizes in stock.
> Thanks for hitting me back!


1. Ask them if they will trade them for either Flight Pro, or Contact. 

or,

2. Ask them if they have spare Union Medium straps that they'll trade. 

Next week is our global sales meeting, so it's going to be impossible to handle this direct with Union. If the shop can't help you, PM me any time after November 21st, and I'll fix your problem.


----------



## MMSlasher

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> 1. Ask them if they will trade them for either Flight Pro, or Contact.
> 
> or,
> 
> 2. Ask them if they have spare Union Medium straps that they'll trade.
> 
> Next week is our global sales meeting, so it's going to be impossible to handle this direct with Union. If the shop can't help you, PM me any time after November 21st, and I'll fix your problem.


Good guy UNION in the house :cheer:


----------



## evnvc

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> 1. Ask them if they will trade them for either Flight Pro, or Contact.
> or
> 2. Ask them if they have spare Union Medium straps that they'll trade.


^ this :bowing: 
Never IML have I seen such great customer service



MMSlasher said:


> Good guy UNION in the house :cheer:


right? I'm totally stoked about what just happened

Thank you to all those who helped me out! 
Just as an update, went last evening into the shop where I purchased my sweet bindings (H2O shop in Bucharest) and they replaced:

the toe tongues
the ankle tongue with the strap 
the toe sliders
Good guys took care of everything so kudos to them and big-up to Union for rocking sweet merchandise and full service! 
Let it snow!


----------



## Subarudunk

I am looking at the Union Contact Pro and wanted to know just how soft they are. I have an Arbor Draft which is on the softer side and would like to be able to ride all mountain with a focus on park. 
Also from what others are saying it looks like these fit fairly small? With a size 7.5 Nike dkass boot should I aim for small bindings or medium?


----------



## ricksen24

Anyone on here based in the UK know where i could pick up a Toe Strap Ratchet quickly? 

Bindings in Question are 2015 T Rice.

Help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

*Expedition*

Cool stuff coming down the pipe for you guys. Stoked for everybody to see what we've been working on!


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Subarudunk said:


> I am looking at the Union Contact Pro and wanted to know just how soft they are. I have an Arbor Draft which is on the softer side and would like to be able to ride all mountain with a focus on park.
> Also from what others are saying it looks like these fit fairly small? With a size 7.5 Nike dkass boot should I aim for small bindings or medium?


They are pretty much in the 'medium' range. How much do you weigh? 

If your feet are still growing, go with the Medium. They will fit those Kass boots no problem, and give you some room to grow for next year.


----------



## Subarudunk

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> They are pretty much in the 'medium' range. How much do you weigh?
> 
> If your feet are still growing, go with the Medium. They will fit those Kass boots no problem, and give you some room to grow for next year.


I weigh right around 170.

I stopped growing a while ago. Just have very small feet. Size 8.5, but wear a 7.5 boot. I went with a small because it looks like it fts 6-8.5 based on the size chart. Do you think I should exchange for a medium? I am looking for a snug fit.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Subarudunk said:


> I weigh right around 170.
> 
> I stopped growing a while ago. Just have very small feet. Size 8.5, but wear a 7.5 boot. I went with a small because it looks like it fts 6-8.5 based on the size chart. Do you think I should exchange for a medium? I am looking for a snug fit.


It's really only an issue of strap fit. When they arrive, put your boots on and buckle in to those to make sure the straps fit okay. Just don't ride them if you plan on doing an exchange.


----------



## chronicbucks

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> It's really only an issue of strap fit. When they arrive, put your boots on and buckle in to those to make sure the straps fit okay. Just don't ride them if you plan on doing an exchange.


I'm in a similar situation but reversed.

I picked up the T.Rice in Medium yesterday. Going in for a boot fitting on the Burton Imperial and fairly certain I will come out with a 7.5 or 8.

Think this will work?


----------



## Chris Vesely

I love my T.Rice bindings but the ratchets haven't been holding well and loosen while I ride, the same thing happens to the ratchets on my Union chargers... Maybe I should hit up customer service.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

chronicbucks said:


> I'm in a similar situation but reversed.
> 
> I picked up the T.Rice in Medium yesterday. Going in for a boot fitting on the Burton Imperial and fairly certain I will come out with a 7.5 or 8.
> 
> Think this will work?


I'm pretty sure your boots will fit well in the medium.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Chris Vesely said:


> I love my T.Rice bindings but the ratchets haven't been holding well and loosen while I ride, the same thing happens to the ratchets on my Union chargers... Maybe I should hit up customer service.


What do you mean that they loosen? The teeth are slipping? 

Could be that your ladder straps are wearing down. Could be that the ratchets are worn out. Could be that you are getting ice built up in there...

For sure this is not a common issue. Where do you live?


----------



## Chris Vesely

I live in Bend, OR. The ladder straps look fine, the ratchets are kind of loose, and when when I crank them to tighten they don't stay engaged(teeth are slipping). Pretty sure its not the ice, it happens on a bluebird day as well.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Chris Vesely said:


> I live in Bend, OR. The ladder straps look fine, the ratchets are kind of loose, and when when I crank them to tighten they don't stay engaged(teeth are slipping). Pretty sure its not the ice, it happens on a bluebird day as well.


Well that's weird. Call the warranty dept. 206.632.1601


----------



## Callan

*Union Force Binding falling to pieces...*

Hi all,

Bought some Union Force Bindings, 2016 model a month or so ago. Since riding with them i've had the hi back angle adjuster strip itself after a week, the glue under the Union logo fell off and now I've ridden them nearly a month and the foam pad underneath by heel has come off, and the foam pad underneath the toe is lifting as well. Anyone else having the same issue? Faulty bindings or do they just use crappy glue?


----------



## JaimeNG

What can I say... I have the Union FC from 2015 and I love how responsive and stiff they are, specially on gnarly terrain!


----------



## Callan

Yea, don't get me wrong theres nothing wrong with how the binding potentially can perform, I'm a bit disappointed that within a month of riding them the things are falling apart...


----------



## JaimeNG

I guess there is always that particular product that doesn't turn out so good. But hey there is so many brands out there, specially the new Bent Metal... They look super sick!


----------



## MMSlasher

Callan said:


> Yea, don't get me wrong theres nothing wrong with how the binding potentially can perform, I'm a bit disappointed that within a month of riding them the things are falling apart...


Call the warranty department a few posts above yours.


----------



## chronicbucks

yo @UNION_INHOUSE

Are the high backs on the T Rice not adjustable? I went to move them and only saw one hole for them to screw into?


----------



## asnobody

Looks like a Ron English colorway haha. Nice.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Callan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought some Union Force Bindings, 2016 model a month or so ago. Since riding with them i've had the hi back angle adjuster strip itself after a week, the glue under the Union logo fell off and now I've ridden them nearly a month and the foam pad underneath by heel has come off, and the foam pad underneath the toe is lifting as well. Anyone else having the same issue? Faulty bindings or do they just use crappy glue?


Call warranty. Not sure what's happening there, but they will get it either fixed or replaced. What size and color are those?


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

chronicbucks said:


> yo @UNION_INHOUSE
> 
> Are the high backs on the T Rice not adjustable? I went to move them and only saw one hole for them to screw into?


Depends on what year you are talking about. Are they 16/17???

What adjustment are you talking about? Highback rotation?


----------



## chronicbucks

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Depends on what year you are talking about. Are they 16/17???
> 
> What adjustment are you talking about? Highback rotation?


Thanks for the quick reply. I am talking about the 16/17 T Rices.

And yes - Highback rotation - I got everything adjusted and then lastly went to rotate the highbacks. Popped off the straps, popped the highback out and only found one hole - I assume they aren't rotateable?

Any reason behind this?


----------



## hoots_manuva

It prevents the sharp bottom corner of the highback from piercing through the medial ankle part of your new snowboard boots =) At least that's what happened to me on the 13/14 yellow team binders. Now I don't rotate them anymore.


----------



## Jcb890

hoots_manuva said:


> It prevents the sharp bottom corner of the highback from piercing through the medial ankle part of your new snowboard boots =) At least that's what happened to me on the 13/14 yellow team binders. Now I don't rotate them anymore.


My highbacks are eating into the side of my boot as well because I have rotated them, but it really isn't doing any real damage I don't think. Sure, it has rubbed away the outside of the boot in that small spot, but everything seems to work fine still... no drafts or leaks in the boots in that spot, no weakness from the small amount of damage.

Now, of course it isn't ideal. But, I don't think its going to really destroy your boots too much quicker than normal wear and tear.


----------



## SGboarder

chronicbucks said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I am talking about the 16/17 T Rices.
> 
> And yes - Highback rotation - I got everything adjusted and then lastly went to rotate the highbacks. Popped off the straps, popped the highback out and only found one hole - I assume they aren't rotateable?
> 
> Any reason behind this?


Because highback rotation is pointless and a waste of time?


----------



## rcboxer

@UNION_INHOUSE So I purchased some new Union Contact Pro bindings. I am in a size 10 Burton AMB boot. I'm trying to get the heel/toe to hang over the edges of the board equally. The best I could get is toes hanging over 5/8 of an inch and heels hang over 1 inch. I have the heel cup pushed in all the way to 0. Seems like with the mini disk there is no adjusting for heel to toe. Am i correct? Not sure really if I should worry about it? Toes 5/8" overhang, heels 1"....


----------



## J.C. Thompson

Anybody ridden the 17 Superforces yet?


----------



## speedjason

rcboxer said:


> @UNION_INHOUSE So I purchased some new Union Contact Pro bindings. I am in a size 10 Burton AMB boot. I'm trying to get the heel/toe to hang over the edges of the board equally. The best I could get is toes hanging over 5/8 of an inch and heels hang over 1 inch. I have the heel cup pushed in all the way to 0. Seems like with the mini disk there is no adjusting for heel to toe. Am i correct? Not sure really if I should worry about it? Toes 5/8" overhang, heels 1"....


Do you have the right side binding?
to big binding can be a problem.


----------



## speedjason

Callan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought some Union Force Bindings, 2016 model a month or so ago. Since riding with them i've had the hi back angle adjuster strip itself after a week, the glue under the Union logo fell off and now I've ridden them nearly a month and the foam pad underneath by heel has come off, and the foam pad underneath the toe is lifting as well. Anyone else having the same issue? Faulty bindings or do they just use crappy glue?


Huh. My 2014 Force is still holding up well. I have broken a disc and a logo fell off but other than these wear or cosmetic items they are as strong as a tank.


----------



## rcboxer

speedjason said:


> Do you have the right side binding?
> to big binding can be a problem.


I got it to work fine. Any smaller boot and I'd need a smaller binding.


----------



## Subarudunk

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> It's really only an issue of strap fit. When they arrive, put your boots on and buckle in to those to make sure the straps fit okay. Just don't ride them if you plan on doing an exchange.


I ended up picking up the small and I am able to buckle them with the maxed out settings. My only concern is that they are a bit tight in the heel cup. In a way I am guessing it is good because it makes the binding/boot more responsive but I also want to make sure the medium would not be a better fit. I am assuming I would probably have too much slop in a size m? The straps fit completely fine.


----------



## MR.

*Ultras*

I was completely stoked to find a new pair of Ultras under the Christmas tree this year! Now that I have a couple of days on them I'm pretty sure I won't be riding anything else this year. Just a little stiffer than my Contact Pros, but still pretty forgiving. The biggest difference is the new ankle strap. Super comfortable, and feels much more secure than the padded strap on the Contact Pros (which I still really like). My son took a few runs on my board on Monday, and I noticed that when he went up this morning he had swapped out his new Cartels for the Ultras. Hmmm, maybe I better remind him that I won't be riding anything else this year.


----------



## sputnik

*Contact Pro Orange S?*

Hi, I'd like to buy Contact Pro Orange, my boot size is 7,5 US (6,5 UK) which should be binding size S according to size guide. However, today I spent few hours trying to find CP Orange in size S in european e-shops and also US e-shops and haven't found it ANYWHERE in the world.. Am I missing something?
:surprise:


----------



## Sons of Thunder

Are the white Contacts an exclusive model because I can't find it anywhere, not even pictures!










Basically exactly this but in white, not the Scott Stevens model. Why is it there no trace of it online or am I just searching for the wrong thing?

And as you can tell I'm a fan of my Flites.


----------



## Maierapril

I think you might be talking about the Superpros which were a limited run of 200 bindings if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Maierapril said:


> I think you might be talking about the Superpros which were a limited run of 200 bindings if i'm not mistaken.


^^^ correct. 

next season you'll be able to buy the white teams in the regular line.


----------



## nutmegchoi

I know this is just a minor cosmetic part.
But I was wondering if I could get this missing UNION logo?


----------



## Jcb890

nutmegchoi said:


> I know this is just a minor cosmetic part.
> But I was wondering if I could get this missing UNION logo?


Mine popped off long ago as well.


----------



## nutmegchoi

Jcb890 said:


> Mine popped off long ago as well.


I guess it's a common problem.
Mine's gone in glade in Jay.

I don't mind riding as is but I thought I would give it a try.
Chance is... it probably will pop again. :frown:


----------



## Jcb890

nutmegchoi said:


> I guess it's a common problem.
> Mine's gone in glade in Jay.
> 
> I don't mind riding as is but I thought I would give it a try.
> Chance is... it probably will pop again. :frown:


Yeah, I think it would and I think it is due to the piece just being glued on. Mine flew off in a lift line when I tried to get some snow off my board and slammed it down a little too hard. Oh well.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> ^^^ correct.
> 
> next season you'll be able to buy the white teams in the regular line.


Oh sweet I guess I'll just have to wait. But now I see that the Yawgoons custom binding is dropping soon? :nerd: How does the Team compare to the Yawgoons binding in terms of best riding style? I'm guessing the YG is more jib oriented than all mountain? I want my bindings to look great of course but I know function comes before form. And will the L work for the big size 12 boot I'm rocking?

Since I'm here I will say that I never really knew about Union before I started putting together my first setup, but after going to a local shop and actually seeing different bindings in person the sturdier materials used in Union bindings won me over. Other company's strap buckles feel like plastic toys in comparison.


----------



## lambar

So I just received a new pair of Union Forces (2017) as a gift and had a question about fitting. The bindings are a Medium (listed as boot size 8-11). I have a pair of K2 Darkos in size 9. I need to adjust all the straps to their longest (i.e. last hole) to get a good fit (toe strap well centred, ankle strap pretty much centred). Should there be any issue running them on their max length like this over time? They feel pretty good and solid but I wasn't sure (haven't tested on snow yet).

I contacted the Canadian distributor and they said I could ship them the straps (at my cost) and they would send me a Large size set, but not sure if i want to bother. 

ps. i have no idea how anyone with a size 11 boot would dream of fitting the stock straps in the medium binding.


----------



## Sons of Thunder

lambar said:


> So I just received a new pair of Union Forces (2017) as a gift and had a question about fitting. The bindings are a Medium (listed as boot size 8-11). I have a pair of K2 Darkos in size 9. I need to adjust all the straps to their longest (i.e. last hole) to get a good fit (toe strap well centred, ankle strap pretty much centred). Should there be any issue running them on their max length like this over time? They feel pretty good and solid but I wasn't sure (haven't tested on snow yet).
> 
> I contacted the Canadian distributor and they said I could ship them the straps (at my cost) and they would send me a Large size set, but not sure if i want to bother.
> 
> ps. i have no idea how anyone with a size 11 boot would dream of fitting the stock straps in the medium binding.


I've had mine on the last hole for the third season now, still rock solid. I haven't exactly babied them either. I love cranking on the buckles to get the straps really tight. They can take a beating.


----------



## lambar

Sons of Thunder said:


> I've had mine on the last hole for the third season now, still rock solid. I haven't exactly babied them either. I love cranking on the buckles to get the straps really tight. They can take a beating.


Thanks! yeah i guess those last holes are there to be used so i shouldn't worry lol. they feel solid so i think i'll be okay.


----------



## KonradWWA

Hi all! 

I'm new here so please don't mind me asking questions that might sound trivial to you. 

I am looking forward to finally purchase good bindings. I've been shredding for 10+ years and got used to low-price products. I've been riding Rome Cheaptrick 158cm (2009/10) which I've recently replaced by Bataleon's Goliath model 158cm (2015). My boots are Vans ANDREAS WIIG 09 and they're size 11.5 (US). My stance is as wide as possible and usually -15/15, except of the time when I ride in pow.
I decided it's the best time to get proper bindings and I'm gonna have a huge discount (50%) on Union ones and since Unions are (as I heard) best in the game I thought I will give them a try. 
I weight 85kg and I'm 188cm tall. I don't know how to explain how I shred... little bit of slopes, tree riding, jibs, carving, medium kickers, basically everything. I'm not certainly sure if I should go for Atlas, Contact Pro or perhaps take something budgetable like STs.


----------



## robotfood99

Force (or any variants) or Atlas.


----------



## Chamaica

Bought a pair of 2016 Ultra bindings last week. Pretty nice bindings with with a lot better response than my old Burton Stay calm but not as damp. But since I had seen the presentation where Union claims that they weigh 690g I just had to put them on the scales to check it out, but mine was 846g without hardware. Quite a big difference
What't the reason for lying like that? 

My question is not about if weight matters on bindings or not, just about misrepresenting products in marketing.


----------



## robotfood99

Chamaica said:


> Bought a pair of 2016 Ultra bindings last week. Pretty nice bindings with with a lot better response than my old Burton Stay calm but not as damp. But since I had seen the presentation where Union claims that they weigh 690g I just had to put them on the scales to check it out, but mine was 846g without hardware. Quite a big difference
> 
> What't the reason for lying like that?
> 
> 
> 
> My question is not about if weight matters on bindings or not, just about misrepresenting products in marketing.




That's a diff of 156 grams. Unless we are talking narcotics or gold, that's not a lot. Could be the difference between the smallest size and whatever your size is?


----------



## Chamaica

robotfood99 said:


> That's a diff of 156 grams. Unless we are talking narcotics or gold, that's not a lot. Could be the difference between the smallest size and whatever your size is?


If I bought a bag of weed and got 23% more than advertised I would be stoked, not so much with sports equipment. 

But to be fair, it was made in M/L and L/XL and I have the L/XL. But I seriously doubt that it's 23% heavier because of that. Slightly longer straps, a bit bigger baseplate, same highback... can't make up the difference. What does the Union people say?


----------



## morfologus

What can you tell me about the Union Atlas durability? I am thinking of buying these bindings but for me the construction feels pretty weak and not sure if they worth them price.


----------



## Chuck Norris

Anyone test out Union's new Split bindings?


----------



## J.C. Thompson

What do you guys think of the "Snow Camo" Superforce? Ugly?


----------



## larrytbull

*screw and nut for ankle strap contact pro*

Hi,

my sons contact pro bindings, season 2015-2016, ankle strap screw and nut that holds ankle strap to baseplate popped off when riding.

Is there a part # that i can reference for a replacement. he is in a competetion this weekend and need part asap



the part # for the binding is 153051-3

thanks


----------



## javiking

*mounting screws next to each other on universal disk*

Hi,

I am adjusting the stance width with my 2017 Atlas universal disk.

My board has 2 x 4 pattern and I don't get the stance width I want by using screws with the 4 x 4 configuration (one insert hole between the screws).

On the other hand, i have more width adjustment possibilities by using 2 x 4 configuration (screws next to each other without an insert hole in between them, see picture). Is this a supported mounting method by Union?, am I compromising the robustness of the binding? 

Many thanks


----------



## [email protected]

I have a pair of 2014/15 Atlas bindings and they're solid. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair. I've only put 52 days in on them in the last 3 years and my days are 9 am to 4:30 pm. I use them mainly on the resort & in the park. I can't say enough good things about their customer service in Canada. Kayla is a gem


----------



## Argo

You could have cleared that question with just a quick look at their website, it clearly says what is supported with these bindings and base plates. .

Here, I will help you out.

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/snowboard-bindings/mens/union-atlas-bindings-2017


----------



## javiking

Hi, 

thanks but the website does not answer my question totally (I have already checked it before submitting my question). 

According to the website: the disk works with 2 x 4 and 4 x 4 boards... but it does not specify how you use the screws 

since by using 4 x 4 inserts (according to the website pictures) it will also work in 2 x 4 boards.

Have you tried to mount it with inserts close to each other (like with the mini-disk)?


----------



## Simon

Hi everyone,
i was wondering if someone could help me out.

I am planning to pre-order Strata bindings, size Large and i would like to make sure that it will fit the board without any overhang of the baseplate, cause what i have seen in tactics review video on them, the baseplate seems to be big comparing to my current bindings.

Board specs: Model - Korua Pencil 64, waist - 269mm, nose - 324mm, tail - 294mm

(I have one idea about the sizing, local shop has Falcor in stock, i think that the base on Strata and Falcor are similar, so i can try the fit with Falcor model if that makes sense)


----------



## mmk2245

Simon said:


> Hi everyone,
> i was wondering if someone could help me out.
> 
> I am planning to pre-order Strata bindings, size Large and i would like to make sure that it will fit the board without any overhang of the baseplate, cause what i have seen in tactics review video on them, the baseplate seems to be big comparing to my current bindings.
> 
> Board specs: Model - Korua Pencil 64, waist - 269mm, nose - 324mm, tail - 294mm
> 
> (I have one idea about the sizing, local shop has Falcor in stock, i think that the base on Strata and Falcor are similar, so i can try the fit with Falcor model if that makes sense)


I had some overhang on my 155 ultra fear wide with the contact pros. Not sure if the baseplate dimensions are the same but that board has a 26mm waist and is pretty wide at the nose and tail. Never got to see if it was an issue as my sz 12 32's were too big for the bindings, so back they went.


----------



## Simon

mmk2245 said:


> I had some overhang on my 155 ultra fear wide with the contact pros. Not sure if the baseplate dimensions are the same but that board has a 26mm waist and is pretty wide at the nose and tail. Never got to see if it was an issue as my sz 12 32's were too big for the bindings, so back they went.


Thanks for some insight. 
Sz 12 boots didn't fit large Unions? that sucks, sorry to hear that. I think my boots will fit. Just need to make sure about the board fit.
I am not sure right now but i might have US12 too, DC boots, and they fit good enough over the board, no toe heel drag on the snow. I will get to see them Falcors in upcoming days.


----------



## mmk2245

Simon said:


> Thanks for some insight.
> Sz 12 boots didn't fit large Unions? that sucks, sorry to hear that. I think my boots will fit. Just need to make sure about the board fit.
> I am not sure right now but i might have US12 too, DC boots, and they fit good enough over the board, no toe heel drag on the snow. I will get to see them Falcors in upcoming days.


Yeah my size 12 thirtytwo prospects are too wide for the binding on the contact pros. The bindings are size large and I did adjust the heelcup etc etc. They will fit when forced in, but I really had to cram them in there, and was worried about pressure points on the hill with my boot making pretty hard contact with the frame on the baseplate. 

I REALLY wanted them to fit as the bindings are super light, cushy, and look like fun to ride. To be fair the boots are older, and the newer molds might fit fine, and I don't know about DC. I ended up replacing them with Katanas and the fit is fine, and coincidentally getting new, smaller boots as well. 

On your board in particular I'd be more worried about the overhang on the rear binding obviously. Was pretty surprised when they were hanging off the wide ultrafear, hadn't experienced that before I tried the Unions.


----------



## Simon

mmk2245 said:


> On your board in particular I'd be more worried about the overhang on the rear binding obviously. Was pretty surprised when they were hanging off the wide ultrafear, hadn't experienced that before I tried the Unions.


I added a picture of current setup with bindings, they are Ride LX size XL if those unions will fit like these im happy. I guess i need to measure them and then find try to contact someone from union :blahblah:


----------



## taco tuesday

I can't say with certainty because I haven't used those baseplate but I have used the L/XL size of several union bindings on boards with much narrower waist width with out issues. Currently have Forces on a Lib with 253mm waist and Chargers in a Billy Goat which if I remember correctly is a 255mm waist.


----------



## SGboarder

Simon said:


> Hi everyone,
> i was wondering if someone could help me out.
> 
> I am planning to pre-order Strata bindings, size Large and i would like to make sure that it will fit the board without any overhang of the baseplate, cause what i have seen in tactics review video on them, the baseplate seems to be big comparing to my current bindings.
> 
> Board specs: Model - Korua Pencil 64, waist - 269mm, nose - 324mm, tail - 294mm
> 
> (I have one idea about the sizing, local shop has Falcor in stock, i think that the base on Strata and Falcor are similar, so i can try the fit with Falcor model if that makes sense)


Baseplate might hang over a little bit but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Simon

Thanks for the info, i preordered Large Black Stratas, so i will be back in october with some detailed info about them. I measured mine bindings baseplates ( length 280mm) and then measured other Union models in store and it was pretty similar, large contact pros has even tiny bit shorter baseplate than large falcors but overall it is around that 280mm but not more so i presume that stratas will be juuuust fine


----------



## morfologus

Can you guys enlighten me what's this big hype around Union bindings lately? What can they offer that other brands can't besides most of the pros ride union? The ratchet system is not even average in my opinion, all of my friends who's got union is complaining about the sagging crews, if you search for used ones you can see pretty heavy wear signs no matter if they're used one weekend or one season. I know they offer lifetime warranty on baseplates and heelcups but what do you do with that in the mountains? 
I speak generally bindings from the mid range, and really wanna understand it, this is why I asked here.


----------



## kriegs13

morfologus said:


> Can you guys enlighten me what's this big hype around Union bindings lately? What can they offer that other brands can't besides most of the pros ride union? The ratchet system is not even average in my opinion, all of my friends who's got union is complaining about the sagging crews, if you search for used ones you can see pretty heavy wear signs no matter if they're used one weekend or one season. I know they offer lifetime warranty on baseplates and heelcups but what do you do with that in the mountains?
> I speak generally bindings from the mid range, and really wanna understand it, this is why I asked here.


That's a can of worms right there. They have well priced products that are overall good in quality with some (IMO) glaring issues with some aspects. Hardware being one and I know a number a of people aren't fans of the straps but they haven't bugged me. Both of these are things that Union finally seems to be correcting in the past couple of years. The new strap hardware is definitely solid. Hopefully the mini disc movement will be remedied soon. 

NOW as for the hype, its just that. They have some of the best riders. They have a highly recognizable and clean looking "flagship" in their teams/superforce/whatevertheyrecalledyeartoyear. part of C3 so they are linked to capita which has it's own share of loyalists. and then you add in the custom house limited releases and youre now in actual hype beast territory. Some of the fan boys are insufferable but you'll find that with just about any company.

TL;DR: solid bindings for the price that could use some improvements. marketing brilliance that, in many cases, makes the bindings themselves not really matter.


----------



## Simon

morfologus said:


> Can you guys enlighten me what's this big hype around Union bindings lately? What can they offer that other brands can't besides most of the pros ride union? The ratchet system is not even average in my opinion, all of my friends who's got union is complaining about the sagging crews, if you search for used ones you can see pretty heavy wear signs no matter if they're used one weekend or one season. I know they offer lifetime warranty on baseplates and heelcups but what do you do with that in the mountains?
> I speak generally bindings from the mid range, and really wanna understand it, this is why I asked here.


I admit i am hyped a little. First, cause of their marketing, i guess, second they have them in my local shop and i was able to preorder them with discount, see and touch almost the whole range and they felt pretty solid to me, guys at shop told me they are satisfied with them so that was pretty much enough for me to pull the trigger. Another thing is that i have never ever had/tried Unions before so that might have something to do with curiosity as well as i really like the design and the whole concept of Stratas.


----------



## F1EA

morfologus said:


> Can you guys enlighten me what's this big hype around Union bindings lately? What can they offer that other brands can't besides most of the pros ride union? The ratchet system is not even average in my opinion, all of my friends who's got union is complaining about the sagging crews, if you search for used ones you can see pretty heavy wear signs no matter if they're used one weekend or one season. I know they offer lifetime warranty on baseplates and heelcups but what do you do with that in the mountains?
> I speak generally bindings from the mid range, and really wanna understand it, this is why I asked here.


Not sure what hype are you talking about; but Union are.... bindings. They have things other brands don't and they don't have things other brands do.

It's just bindings man. Choose the ones you like and go.


----------



## kriegs13

F1EA said:


> Not sure what hype are you talking about; but Union are.... bindings. They have things other brands don't and they don't have things other brands do.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just bindings man. Choose the ones you like and go.




I totally agree with your general description of what they are. But do you really not believe there is a hype surrounding these bindings in particular?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

kriegs13 said:


> I totally agree with your general description of what they are. But do you really not believe there is a hype surrounding these bindings in particular?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really. 

They have a pro team. They probably have an Instagram and Facebook page. They have ads in magazines. Some people like them, some don't. You see a few on the mountains, about the same as you see most other popular brands. Some reviews here and there. Very few fake reviews that I've noticed. Didn't see many of them in the half of an event I watched from the olympics.

So nothing in particular stands out as "hype"; or at least nothing different from what most other brands do.


----------



## Snow Hound

I get the general impression that Union are seen as one of the 'core' brands. Real bindings for proper snowboarders, rad rippers too busy shredding and smoking blunts to visit this forum.


----------



## kriegs13

F1EA said:


> Not really.
> 
> They have a pro team. They probably have an Instagram and Facebook page. They have ads in magazines. Some people like them, some don't. You see a few on the mountains, about the same as you see most other popular brands. Some reviews here and there. Very few fake reviews that I've noticed. Didn't see many of them in the half of an event I watched from the olympics.
> 
> So nothing in particular stands out as "hype"; or at least nothing different from what most other brands do.


i mean they have a number of limited collaboration releases with people buying multiple sets and re selling for more than msrp. im not saying "hype" in the sense of everyone saying a movie is great and then its shitty. but many aspects of unions marketing methods as well as the fan base surrounding the company reflect those of many "hype beast" brands around today.


----------



## F1EA

Snow Hound said:


> I get the general impression that Union are seen as one of the 'core' brands. Real bindings for proper snowboarders, rad rippers too busy shredding and smoking blunts to visit this forum.


Hmmm Rad rippers too busy shredding and smoking to visit this forum... that's kind of the opposite of hype. 



kriegs13 said:


> i mean they have a number of limited collaboration releases with people buying multiple sets and re selling for more than msrp. im not saying "hype" in the sense of everyone saying a movie is great and then its shitty. but many aspects of unions marketing methods as well as the fan base surrounding the company reflect those of many "hype beast" brands around today.


Most brands do limited releases and collabs. But I think Union does the most, and maybe the biggest pro team in the 'binding only' industry. Most of their riders are pretty low key (except for Travis - and he is actually a super super down to earth guy. Trice's hype is mostly his, not Union's. And I think most of his hype has been paid for by all his other sponsors - actually, Union is the small potatoes in his sponsor list which includes: Gopro, Red Bull, Quiksilver). They also sponsor a lot of local contests. 

Also, Union has absolutely no control on the re-sell price of their products; and I doubt it's part of their marketing strategy. If it were, they'd be pretty stupid... to spend $ on marketing so that someone else makes $.

The way I see it.... Union's marketing is pretty standard in the non-traditional sports industry. It's nothing new or extravagant.

Personally, I'd rather spend money on a pro-model than on a collab.

Anyways.... I don't see much hype, or any more than what's the norm. But it's fine if you do.


----------



## F1EA

hype [hīp]
informal

noun
1.
extravagant or intensive publicity or promotion.
"she relied on hype and headlines to stoke up interest in her music"
synonyms:	publicity, advertising, promotion, marketing, exposure; More

verb
1.
promote or publicize (a product or idea) intensively, often exaggerating its importance or benefits.
"an industry quick to hype its products"
synonyms:	publicize, advertise, promote, push, boost, merchandise, build up; informalplug
"a stunt to hype a new product"

:nerd:


----------



## ronaldo

I think the "hype" as people call it is that Union Bindings are fairly easy to identify. 

It takes me just a few seconds to identify a Union Binding because of the giant 'U' on the highback.

Even if the rider is spinning, you can see what binding he's using if it's a Union.


----------



## Snow Hound

F1EA said:


> Hmmm Rad rippers too busy shredding and smoking to visit this forum... that's kind of the opposite of hype.


The difference between perception and reality is pretty much the definition of hype.

*Edit, lol I hadn't seen that in the mean time you'd posted the actual definition of hype.


----------



## F1EA

ronaldo said:


> I think the "hype" as people call it is that Union Bindings are fairly easy to identify.
> 
> It takes me just a few seconds to identify a Union Binding because of the giant 'U' on the highback.
> 
> Even if the rider is spinning, you can see what binding he's using if it's a Union.





ronaldo said:


> I think the "hype" as people call it is that Union Bindings are fairly easy to identify.
> 
> It takes me just a few seconds to identify a Union Binding because of the giant 'U' on the highback.
> 
> Even if the rider is spinning, you can see what binding he's using if it's a Union.


https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/snowboard-bindings#mens

Out of all their bindings... only 1 has a giant U on the highback.



Snow Hound said:


> The difference between perception and reality is pretty much the definition of hype.
> 
> *Edit, lol I hadn't seen that in the mean time you'd posted the actual definition of hype.


LOL


----------



## ronaldo

F1EA said:


> https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/snowboard-bindings#mens
> 
> Out of all their bindings... only 1 has a giant U on the highback.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


The older colorways of Forces and Contacts had the letter U?

But still, they're easier to identify than other bindings. :shrug: :embarrased1:


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

*My 2 Cents*

I think hype would apply to more of a new brand or thing. Union is moving into Year 15, which is a pretty long time in "snowboard brand years". 

We market the brand the best we can. Hopefully, it comes across as honest and genuine.


----------



## F1EA

ronaldo said:


> The older colorways of Forces and Contacts had the letter U?
> 
> But still, they're easier to identify than other bindings. :shrug: :embarrased1:


Nope. The Force highback is the one with all the little holes.... it's been the same for a long time with no big U print. There is ONE Force edition that has the solid highback with the U. Same with the Union Contact; most of the colorways have something else. So that's a a couple models within the whole long product list. Then the collabs have something else entirely..... 


Easy to identify is not hype. It's effective marketing. 
You probably see 20 ads or clips or whatever, but the 1 or 2 with the big U and the cool gnarly bro stick: Not hype. Effective. 

Don't get things wrong.... Union has marketing. And like INHOUSE said: they try to market the best they can. And why would they not?! they'd be fools not to.

Over and out.


----------



## kriegs13

not sitting on any evidence of Unions intended marketing goals so I will leave that aspect aside.

"Hype" in this day and age on the mean streets of pretty much any conversational setting, is generally referring to a product or line being heavily discussed, promoted and sought after by a fanbase or similar group. Often the hype isnt just a result of a companies ad campaign but rather celebrity usage, "influencers", blogs, etc. It is the response to the product rather than the product itself. Union definitely has this. It's not a bad thing. 



F1EA said:


> Also, Union has absolutely no control on the re-sell price of their products; and I doubt it's part of their marketing strategy. If it were, they'd be pretty stupid... to spend $ on marketing so that someone else makes $.


not really a dumb move at all. Their products are in regular circulation staying fresh on peoples minds. it also doesn't hurt for when a scarce product is re-released. definitely very common with some modern streetwear and sneakers. 

ok. bed time. goodnight. farewell


----------



## F1EA

kriegs13 said:


> not sitting on any evidence of Unions intended marketing goals so I will leave that aspect aside.
> 
> "Hype" in this day and age on the mean streets of pretty much any conversational setting, is generally referring to a product or line being heavily discussed, promoted and sought after by a fanbase or similar group. Often the hype isnt just a result of a companies ad campaign but rather celebrity usage, "influencers", blogs, etc. It is the response to the product rather than the product itself. Union definitely has this. It's not a bad thing.
> 
> not really a dumb move at all. Their products are in regular circulation staying fresh on peoples minds. it also doesn't hurt for when a scarce product is re-released. definitely very common with some modern streetwear and sneakers.
> 
> ok. bed time. goodnight. farewell


Ah ok got it. Yeah what you're saying is not really hype. That's Street cred. Bro appeal. Buzz. The hip factor. etc etc. 

Hype: the Burton Step-ons (they had to... as it's a 'new' product) and anything with a Red Bull logo (RB = the biggest marketing machine in the universe).

Street cred, Buzz, Bro appeal: Those Unions with the big U, Jeremy Jones and the Drink water stickers.


----------



## SGboarder

F1EA said:


> Ah ok got it. Yeah what you're saying is not really hype. That's Street cred. Bro appeal. Buzz. The hip factor. etc etc.
> 
> Hype: the Burton Step-ons (they had to... as it's a 'new' product) and anything with a Red Bull logo (RB = the biggest marketing machine in the universe).
> 
> Street cred, Buzz, Bro appeal: Those Unions with the big U, Jeremy Jones and the Drink water stickers.


That's the same, just measuring the hype and chatter in different groups or segments of the population. Former may be a bit more broad based and the latter more narrow but fundamentally the same.


----------



## speedjason

I wouldn't call Union hype. I mean hype would be if they made terrible products. Union makes good products and that's why pros use them. The last thing you want is when you fly off big features and you bindings break.


----------



## kriegs13

speedjason said:


> I mean hype would be if they made terrible products. Union makes good products and that's why pros use them.



You all win on the definition of hype. We can stop discussing that now. I suppose what I mean is in terms of a modern “hype beast” in that they purchase things for show. I guess a loose translation of “poser” though I’m not saying anything about how any binding relates to skill in this case. I’ll concede and just say that union bindings are trendy. I happen to call the the surrounding buzz and bros “hype.”

Im far from a professional snowboarder but at least 99% positive that very few snowboarders choose their binding sponsors for your stated reason. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder

kriegs13 said:


> speedjason said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean hype would be if they made terrible products. Union makes good products and that's why pros *use* them.
> 
> 
> 
> Im far from a professional snowboarder but at least 99% positive that very few snowboarders *choose their binding sponsors* for your stated reason.
Click to expand...

You're conflating the choice of binding and sponsor. Yes, pro's will pick pretty much anybody who signs a check as sponsor, but nonetheless will ride whatever 'works' for them. Generally that will be some model from their sponsor but not necessarily so - Travis Rice was happily riding Burton Cartels while sponsored by Union...


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

SGboarder said:


> You're conflating the choice of binding and sponsor. Yes, pro's will pick pretty much anybody who signs a check as sponsor, but nonetheless will ride whatever 'works' for them. Generally that will be some model from their sponsor but not necessarily so - Travis Rice was happily riding Burton Cartels while sponsored by Union...


Travis also happily rode Union the season before signing a contract.


----------



## larrytbull

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Travis also happily rode Union the season before signing a contract.


To bring this back to the loose screw issue. I am at copper and the guys at one of the board shops were able to solve this issue by using a dremal on the washer to all the screw to move more freely. No loctite needed
Perhaps you can be back this solutions. To the designer if this binding. My son loves the binding outside of this one issue

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## saltywetman

*Canadian warranty team*

Does Union have a Canadian warranty team? I read an older post from Jan '17 where a member commented that the Canadian warranty team was awesome and able to get him a replacement set of screws. I'm trying to get a set of 2019 ankle strap hardware for my '17/'18 Ultras which has been updated to have teeth to prevent the common issue of the screw working its way loose as the ankle strap gets moved around from strapping in and out. However I must've contacted the American warranty team because they asked me to cover $20 usd for shipping the screws to Canada. Called the local shops and they all only have the old hardware without the teeth stocked. Already spent a lot of money on these bindings that have poorly designed ankle strap screws. Would prefer not to have to spend any more money to have replacement screws sent out if there is a warranty team for Canadian. When I had issues with my Flow binding footpad screw hole cracking and ratchet locks failing, Flow sent me replacement parts at no cost.


----------



## Chamaica

Question for Union inhouse
Is it possible to receive the updated hardware in Sweden as well? Me and my girlfriend have the same problem on our Ultra and Milan bindnings.


----------



## MDRev

I ordered Union Contact-Pro's for my new board after years of rental boards etc - thought I would get something decent - they arrived and the screw for the heel strap kept coming loose each time I strapped in. Read online that this is a common problem for some Union bindings so thought I would change them at the shop, tried 3 different pairs all had same issue. Thought maybe I would upgrade to Falcors and see if the problem would be resolved on a higher grade pair...same issue each time I strapped the heel binding in and then undid it the screw would move and loosen. In the end the guy in the shop said the only way to avoid it is go for a different brand... was gutted as I had wanted the Contact-Pro's... but in the interest of safety and reliability on the mountain I jumped ship and went for another brand.


----------



## saltywetman

MDRev said:


> I ordered Union Contact-Pro's for my new board after years of rental boards etc - thought I would get something decent - they arrived and the screw for the heel strap kept coming loose each time I strapped in. Read online that this is a common problem for some Union bindings so thought I would change them at the shop, tried 3 different pairs all had same issue. Thought maybe I would upgrade to Falcors and see if the problem would be resolved on a higher grade pair...same issue each time I strapped the heel binding in and then undid it the screw would move and loosen. In the end the guy in the shop said the only way to avoid it is go for a different brand... was gutted as I had wanted the Contact-Pro's... but in the interest of safety and reliability on the mountain I jumped ship and went for another brand.


Email Union's customer service department to get them to send you a set of updated hardware. Union updated the hardware for this upcoming season's bindings to all have locking plastic washers that prevent the screw from working its way loose. I just received mine today. They had to send a second set because the first one they sent included 2 of the old washers with no teeth.


----------



## wkd

did union discontinue the superforce? cant see it on their website


----------



## ekb18c

The super force are always limited release. Once they sell out, that's it.


----------



## taco tuesday

I don't understand how some people have so much trouble with union hardware coming loose. I have owned 4 sets of unions and never had an issue with the screws coming loose(I have broken a highback and an ankle strap). Some people say they've had screws come loose on every set of Unions they have tried. Is the problem confined to certain years or models?


----------



## MDRev

saltywetman said:


> Email Union's customer service department to get them to send you a set of updated hardware. Union updated the hardware for this upcoming season's bindings to all have locking plastic washers that prevent the screw from working its way loose. I just received mine today. They had to send a second set because the first one they sent included 2 of the old washers with no teeth.


I got a refund and purchased another brand with no loose screws - might try Union again though sometime in the future.


----------



## Rip154

I had some screws loosen and the heelcup sliding back out in the beginning, but just retightened it. After awhile I guess it all wiggled into place, and haven't had the problem since.


----------



## saltywetman

taco tuesday said:


> I don't understand how some people have so much trouble with union hardware coming loose. I have owned 4 sets of unions and never had an issue with the screws coming loose(I have broken a highback and an ankle strap). Some people say they've had screws come loose on every set of Unions they have tried. Is the problem confined to certain years or models?


No idea. the 17/18 Ultras were the first pair of Union binding and had this issue. Not as severe as people having the screw come off in the middle riding, but by the end of the day, the highback hing moves very loosely as does the ankle straps. upon inspection moving the strap and highback with the screw retightened, I can confirm that repeated movement of the highback hinge or the ankle strap gradually looses the screw. moving the strap or highback down and back up would turn the screw by about 1/6ths of a turn. with the new set of toothed washer, this issue has been eliminated


----------



## frankyfc

saltywetman said:


> No idea. the 17/18 Ultras were the first pair of Union binding and had this issue. Not as severe as people having the screw come off in the middle riding, but by the end of the day, the highback hing moves very loosely as does the ankle straps. upon inspection moving the strap and highback with the screw retightened, I can confirm that repeated movement of the highback hinge or the ankle strap gradually looses the screw. moving the strap or highback down and back up would turn the screw by about 1/6ths of a turn. with the new set of toothed washer, this issue has been eliminated


It sounds like union bindings aren't reliable and i should look at other brands?


----------



## SGboarder

frankyfc said:


> It sounds like union bindings aren't reliable and i should look at other brands?


Far from it. Like any other binding maker Union has some strengths and some weaknesses and some great products and some not so good ones (god, the split bindings this year were shit....).
But reliability is not really a concern with Union if you check the screws regularly (as you should anyway).


----------



## saltywetman

frankyfc said:


> It sounds like union bindings aren't reliable and i should look at other brands?


Well they fixed it now with the new hardware and it no longer has this issue. you can always contact union for a set of hardware if you already bought your bindings or shoot for the 18/19 models which should all have this new hardware. I'd avoid a brand if they fail to address issues. Union addressed and solved the problem so they are good in my books.


----------



## Gregor Mahler

guys, 
what size would you recommend for the 28.5 mondo size? Union website says L, but here people recommend M


----------



## Elise Lenske

Just got my first pair of bindings today for my brand new setup - exciting having my first board! :grin:

I got a pair of the Juliet bindings in a M (size 8 womens Burton boot) and these are going on my Capita Birds of a Feather.
The only issue I was finding was that despite the ankle straps being adjusted to the same length, I have a lot of trouble getting one of the bindings to start ratcheting and clicking down, but when it does it seems to be a good length and fit on the boot.
Do I just lengthen the strap to make it easier to start ratcheting until they soften up a little with some use?


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Gregor Mahler said:


> guys,
> what size would you recommend for the 28.5 mondo size? Union website says L, but here people recommend M


You're in the size overlap zone. What model boots do you have? 

I'm also a 285, and go back and forth on sizes depending on which boots I'm riding.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Elise Lenske said:


> Just got my first pair of bindings today for my brand new setup - exciting having my first board! :grin:
> 
> I got a pair of the Juliet bindings in a M (size 8 womens Burton boot) and these are going on my Capita Birds of a Feather.
> The only issue I was finding was that despite the ankle straps being adjusted to the same length, I have a lot of trouble getting one of the bindings to start ratcheting and clicking down, but when it does it seems to be a good length and fit on the boot.
> Do I just lengthen the strap to make it easier to start ratcheting until they soften up a little with some use?


Adjust your straps to be longer. When fully ratcheted down, your ratchet buckle should be about 5-7 teeth from bottoming out.


----------



## Gregor Mahler

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> You're in the size overlap zone. What model boots do you have?
> 
> I'm also a 285, and go back and forth on sizes depending on which boots I'm riding.


thanks a lot
my existing old Union Data are M/L size, but now sizes are either M or L, and it seems I am L.

Boots are Northwave Decade SL


----------



## Gregor Mahler

SGboarder said:


> products and some not so good ones (god, the split bindings this year were shit....).
> .


you mean the Expedition Bindings?


----------



## SGboarder

Gregor Mahler said:


> you mean the Expedition Bindings?


Yes. Utter garbage


----------



## txb0115

PHP:







SGboarder said:


> Yes. Utter garbage



I second that. They are a fucking joke. 

Aside from going backwards to a pin system and being a pain in the ass to get the pin in for ride mode..

The binding has a bunch of slop when in ride mode. There’s a bunch of videos of it and I kinda thought it was maybe just an isolated thing, but then a homie showed me his setup, and I could literally twist them 1/2 inch, or maybe more, side to side while they were on the deck. 

I hope they abandon this system ( that they bought from another company who couldn’t sell the bindings to save their lives ) and come up with something better.

I truly mean that, it’s better for the market to have a bunch of products, the more bindings the better, but they need to work and be a step forward and not backwards.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

Gregor Mahler said:


> thanks a lot
> my existing old Union Data are M/L size, but now sizes are either M or L, and it seems I am L.
> 
> Boots are Northwave Decade SL


We changed how we reference sizes last year. 

The old M/L size is now referred to as M

The old L/XL size is now referred to as L

I also answered your PM.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

SGboarder said:


> Yes. Utter garbage


That's not fair. When Expeditions are set up correctly, they don't twist any more than most normal bindings. Actually, there are a ton of people that hate bindings that are locked in like bricks and give you zero freedom. 

There are so many factors. Are your board inserts 100% accurate? If not, there could be an issue. Same question regarding clips. 

Regarding the pin - we are building from a basic foundation. Having a binding that actually rides good on the way down was/is goal #1 . Spending an extra couple minutes switching over from tour mode was less of a priority. 

People automatically think Travis and Guch only endorse these bindings because they get paid. The absolute truth is that we designed what they wanted, and they love them. Those guys get paid to ride our normal bindings, not Expedition. They love the bindings because they value the ride down. 

Are they perfect? Absolutely not, but we've got to start somewhere. 

Are they for you? I doubt it.

A good chunk of our happy customers are using Expedition to access backcountry jumps, and getting in zones that can't be accessed by snowmobiles. Not so much the guys that ride with ice picks. 

Please don't turn this into a debate. You think they suck, and you are 100% entitled to that opinion. Just try to keep in mind that there is more than 1 type of split boarder, and 1 binding isn't going to appeal to everybody. We entered the market, and will constantly work to improve what we have - just like the other brands have done. 

Thanks.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

txb0115 said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( that they bought from another company who couldn’t sell the bindings to save their lives )
> 
> We didn't buy Splitsticks. They let us use their basic disk/pin concept.


----------



## redlude97

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> That's not fair. When Expeditions are set up correctly, they don't twist any more than most normal bindings. *Actually, there are a ton of people that hate bindings that are locked in like bricks and give you zero freedom. *
> 
> There are so many factors. Are your board inserts 100% accurate? If not, there could be an issue. Same question regarding clips.
> 
> Regarding the pin - we are building from a basic foundation. Having a binding that actually rides good on the way down was/is goal #1 . Spending an extra couple minutes switching over from tour mode was less of a priority.
> 
> People automatically think Travis and Guch only endorse these bindings because they get paid. The absolute truth is that we designed what they wanted, and they love them. Those guys get paid to ride our normal bindings, not Expedition. They love the bindings because they value the ride down.
> 
> Are they perfect? Absolutely not, but we've got to start somewhere.
> 
> Are they for you? I doubt it.
> 
> A good chunk of our happy customers are using Expedition to access backcountry jumps, and getting in zones that can't be accessed by snowmobiles. Not so much the guys that ride with ice picks.
> 
> Please don't turn this into a debate. You think they suck, and you are 100% entitled to that opinion. Just try to keep in mind that there is more than 1 type of split boarder, and 1 binding isn't going to appeal to everybody. We entered the market, and will constantly work to improve what we have - just like the other brands have done.
> 
> Thanks.


Come on now, don't try to spin this like this was done on purpose, None of my Unions has ever rotated like the expeditions





https://ksr-video.imgix.net/projects/1253206/video-468976-h264_high.mp4


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

No spin man. Your board isn't set up right. No way you should get rotation like that.


----------



## txb0115

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> That's not fair. When Expeditions are set up correctly, they don't twist any more than most normal bindings.


I've never owned bindings that twist, ever, and have never been aware of any bindings that do



UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Actually, there are a ton of people that hate bindings that are locked in like bricks and give you zero freedom.


Yes, I would agree with you, but that has nothing to do with the actual whole binding twisting. As I know you guys are aware of that has to do with the baseplate/tray lay-up... Like what the glass/nylon makeup is and how it effects the baseplate/tray flex, and also to some degree what the straps are like and the amount of movement they allow, which once again has nothing to do with the whole binding moving



UNION_INHOUSE said:


> There are so many factors. Are your board inserts 100% accurate? If not, there could be an issue. Same question regarding clips.


Calling bullshit on this. Even with those issues, Sparks and Karakorams don't twist on the deck. Yes those things are real, but they don't make other brands able to twist while mounted. 




UNION_INHOUSE said:


> The absolute truth is that we designed what they wanted


Wait a minute, you just said that you didn't design them... ⬇︎



UNION_INHOUSE said:


> We didn't buy Splitsticks. They let us use their basic disk/pin concept.


Yes, you guys put your own flavor on the baseplate/tray, highbacks and straps, but you are still using a connection-mounting system that you didn't design, and thats where the flaw lays, in the connection-mounting system. 

What you guys designed to mount to that connection system I think is awesome, a splitboard binding that rides like a regular binding, it's only flaw is the connection system it uses... 



UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Actually, there are a ton of people that hate bindings that are locked in like bricks and give you zero freedom


I would agree with this 100%. Although I wouldn't say my Sparks give me ZERO freedom, they sure as shit don't ride like normal bindings. I get, and appreciate where you guys are coming from. I wish my Sparks had a little more "give" to them, but what I don't wish they had is a twisting motion side to side of the entire bindings. 

To me it sounds like you're trying to conflate the Expeditions twisting, when it shouldn't, with your competitors lack of "freedom", when they should have a bit more "freedom"... 

Trust me here, I'm not hating on Union. 

I would call out even my most beloved brand with these issues, and in fact, if the Expeditions didn't use a pin and have the side-to-side slop issues, they would have become my first choice. 

I hope those two issues are improved upon and that they do someday become my splitboard binding of choice...


----------



## Alonzo

If Union want to bring an effective European splitboard connection system to North America, they should licence the Plum Feyan system. It has the best joining system of any softboot splitboard binding, in my experience.


----------

